# ВСД, панические атаки, невроз, грыжи



## Александр Л (9 Авг 2020)

Здравствуйте .Меня зовут Александр .39 лет .Живу в СПб.Помогите  пожалуйста,уважаемые пользователи сайта. Я не знаю уже что делать. История длинная .Ну что же начну .

Начну с того что очень давно болит спина и шея .В шеи хруст ,в лопатках хруст ,когда вращаю плечами хруст .Спина болит вся .Никогда не исследовался длине давнего времени ,но об этом позже .Жил себе жил ,работал.Работы были все тяжелые,грузчик,кладовщик,сборщик.Сейчас дорожный рабочий,последние 5лет.Так вот всегда спина болела ,но как то терпимо.Шум в  ушах давно и мушки и паутинки в глазах .Но как то особо не волновало .Но в этом году начался ад для меня .Начну с того что заболел 10 июня пневмонией .На фоне этого начались головные боли.Так как я человек тревожный ,мнительный ,ипохондрический ,решил сделать МРТ головы и сосудов головного мозга .По результатам все нормально .Позже приложу.В это же время начались сильнейшие панические атаки .С замиранием и болями в груди,нехваткой воздуха,головокружением ,страхом плотность сознание ,страхом умереть ,повышенным давлением ,тахикардией .Вызвал первый раз скорую ,сбили пульс ,сделали ЭКГ ,все нормально .Потом было ещё два вызова скорой,так же все было .

Пошел к неврологу в районную поликлиннику .Дала направление на ЭКГ ,УЗИ сердца ,УЗИ сосудов шеи и направление в ПНД .В ПНД поставили диагноз тревожное расстройство и прописали пить по утрам эмциталопрам ,атаракс три раза в день и кветиапин на ночь  .Попутно лечил пневмонию и принимал таблетки от психиатора .Вроде стало легче .Но в это время началась пульсация .Т.е чувствую сердцебиение то в ушах ,если лежать на боку на подушке ,то в затылке ,то в животе и конечно в груди .Прям бухает ,хотя пульс в норме .Пришло время анализов. ЭКГ норма ,только тахикардию показало .Но я на тот момент был очень взволнован
И показало неполную блокаду левой ножки гиса вроде так .Кардиолог сказал что это все нормально .УЗИ сердца тоже нормально .УЗИ сосудов шеи без отклонений .23 июля выписали по пневмонии .Перед выпиской сдавал кровь биохимию,все в норме ,кровь на гормоны -норма,мочу-норма,УЗИ брюшной полости делал ,написали диффузные изменения почек,но терапевт сказал что это нормально .Так же переделал ЭКГ ,уже было без тахикардии. Все исследования приложу позже .В этот же момент где то 25-29 июля стали опять приступы Па,выражались они в пульсации ,в болях в груди как слева так и справа,но в основном слева ,боли тянущие ,и как будто чувство страха а груди или тоски вообще не могу точно описать .В этот же момент начались проблема со сном.Не мог спать .Мозг не отключался .Т.е раньше мог спать сидя ,на работе ,в транспорте .Мозг сам уходил в сон .То сейчас просто не уснуть .Зеваю беспрерывно ,слезы из глаз ,а мозг бодрствует ,плюс это все на фоне пульсации и чувство биения сердца в груди и неприятных ощущений в груди слева .Стал страх сна . С ужасом ждал вечера .

30 июня прекратил принимать препараты назначенные в июне пстхиатором ,так как перестали помогать .Решил бороться сам .На работе начала болеть спина опять плюс начитался форумов что спина может всему быть причиной .Сделал МРТ всех отделов .И тут все,понял что жизнь остановилась ,почувствовал себя инвалидом ,там проблем выше крыши в каждом отделе.На фоне этого опять начались ПА..Есть фото  заключений в телефоне.Снимки выложу позже .
На сегодняшний момент удалось стабилизировать давление и пульс .
Симптомы беспокойств такие:
Постоянно чувство тяжести и болевые ощущения в левой части груди ,чувство страха иногда прям жуткое,шум и звон в ушах ,сильная пульсация ,иногда прям на кончиках пальцев рук ощущаю,ощущаю как сердце бухает в груди ,в животе ,в ушах,в затылке .Мушки и паутинки в глазах .Иногда возникает холод в ступнях и в кистях.Чувство дрожи в пальцах рук .Подёргивание мышц  ,бывает целый день,также веко иногда дёргается .Тяжесть в голове ,как пьяный ,кажется что сознание потеряю .В голове  все плывет.Иногда болят глаза .Общая слабость ,нет сил что то делать .Хотя и работаю сейчас но через силу .Иногда по утрам встаю ,и прям какой-то кашель из за мутной головы,сегодня так было с утра .Иногда голова ясная ,но редко .Шея затекает постоянно ,приходится разминать каждый час .Поясница болит только при нагрузке .Как узнал диагноз стараюсь не думать нагрузка .Болит между лопаток и пол лопаткой правой .Раньше так же болело но проще переносилось .Например в апреле мае этого года .Работал ,был бодр и весел.Радовался жизни .Сейчас жизнь превратилась.в ад.На данный момент сделано МРТ всех отделов позвоночника,сделано МРТ головного мозга и сосудов головного мозга ,сделано 2 раза ЭКГ в поликлинике и раз 6-7 по приезду скорой,сделано УЗИ сосудов шеи,сделано УЗИ органов брюшной полости ,есть относительно свежий анализ крови биохимия ,крови на гормоны и анализ мочи .Что ещё надо сделать?По результатам МРТ неврлог из поликлиники выписал колоть Мовалис и альфлутоп .Пока не начал .Также дала направление в другую поликлинику где есть реабилитационный центр .Там меня принял местный невролог..Назначили электрофорез ,магнит,лазер и ЛФК .Все на поясничный отдел .Тольк ЛФК на все отделы.Она же выписала принимать сердалуд на ночь и колоть вместо мовалиса и афлутопа .анальгин плюс магнезия плюс натрий хлор.Сделал один укол стало не очень .Отменили их.

Пока хожу на ЛФК 1 занятие было и электрофорез .Остальные процедуры пока Ане начались .Ничего не колю.
Помогите пожалуйста .Я не знаю что делать,с чего начинать .Очень устал от этого состояния и очень боюсь .



Помогите пожалуйста .


----------



## La murr (9 Авг 2020)

@Александр Л, Александр, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Александр Л (9 Авг 2020)

Догружаю фотографии исследований .Снимки с дисков пока не могу скинуть .компьютер не работает.


----------



## Александр Л (9 Авг 2020)

Уважаемые доктора прокомментируйте анализы.

Давление измеряю постоянно .За последние 20 дней максимум был 130 на на 84 минимум116 на 67.В основном верхнее 115-125  нижнее 72-85.Это нормально ?Тонометр автоматический подозреваю что погрешность а измерении есть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

Почему решили, что это от позвоночника?

Надо вернуться к антидепрессантам.


----------



## Александр Л (9 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, прокомментируйте пожалуйста описание МРТ .Понимаю что там все плохо .С чего начинать лечение?Вообще что делать Также вопрос по болям  в груди. Может быть это сердце?Посмотрите ЭКГ и УЗИ тут есть ,выше выкладывал ?АД перестали действовать и я их бросил.Насмотрелся Ютуб каналов где говорят что надо без лекарств бороться .

Можно ли делать гимнастику для шеи и других отделов  с моими грыжами ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

Перестали действовать, надо менять или увеличивать дозу.
Хорошего в Ютубе и интернете вообще не скажут.
А если бы у Вас диабет, отменили бы препараты по совету Ютуба?

Описания, как у большинства.
В каком учебнике Вы прочитали, что ЭКГ и УЗИ зависят от позвоночника?


----------



## Александр Л (9 Авг 2020)

Дело в том что психиатор в диспансере толком ничего не мог сказать по лечению .Потом вообще в отпуск ушла.От ад и транков у меня побочки были жёсткие .ЭКГ и УЗИ сердца делал из за болей в груди .Я не писал что ЭКГ и УЗИ сердца зависят от позвоночника .Так что мне делать с лечением позвоночника ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

Ооооо!
1. Научиться все делать правильно, чтобы не болело.
Если на фоне всего правильного все же побаливает, то:
2. Пролечить все неврологические и ортопедические проявления дегенеративной болезни позвоночника.
И после того, как боли станут минимальными и редкими, удержать это состояние опять за счет пункта 1.


*Профилактика боли в спине*
      Не надо ждать, когда появится боль в спине, приложите усилия для её профилактики, при этом достаточно соблюдать всего семь правил:
• правильно стоять и ходить;
• правильно сидеть;
• правильно лежать и вставать;
• правильно поднимать и перемещать тяжести;
• правильно заниматься физкультурой;
• правильно соблюдать диету;
• правильно психологически настраиваться.

И все другое:
На тех же страницах,

Но лучше все это делать на фоне успокоенной нервной системы.


----------



## Александр Л (9 Авг 2020)

А конкретно по моим мрт что можете сказать?Все очень плохо?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Авг 2020)

Как у большинства.
Диагноз это не заключение по МРТ, у Плющенко на порядок хуже Вашего, оперировано на 2 уровнях, а он прыгает и тренирует.
Как думаете, почему?


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, тогда какие ещё исследования сделать чтобы диагноз поставить ?

Тогда ещё вопросы чем может быть вызван шум и звон в ушах,так же мушки и паутинки в глазах .Сон вроде нормализовался ,6 часов вторую ночь сплю .Но сон поверхностный .Вчера и сегодня пока без тревоги .Прям вздохнул с облегчением .Но боли в груди слева есть .По позвоночнику ,прям сильных болей нет чтоб кричать .ясно постоянно то там кольнет то там тянет .Шея конечно сильно затекает .Что для шеи можно делать с моими грыжами ?Шишонина упражнения можно?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Авг 2020)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-психотерапевту (не путать с психологом и психиатром!).


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, по поводу чего к психатерапевту?И где его найти ?В ПНД нету ,только психиатор .Вот сейчас с утра съездил на эл.форез все было хорошо .Поспал сегодня 6 часов .Пришел домой в 10 утра .Позавтракал и вдруг навалилась какая то слабость и усталость в голове .Что вызвало в свою очередь пульсацию сильную и страх а груди .Причем пульс в норме и давление тоже .

Доктор посмотрите пожалуйста мои МРТ головы и ЭКГ и УЗИ сердца там все нормально ?


----------



## горошек (10 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> По поводу чего к психатерапевту?И где его найти ?В ПНД нету ,только психиатор.


Ну вот и идите к психиатру, если ничего другого нет. Если у вас слабость, что вполне соответствует астено-невротическим состояниям, то вам без таблеточек не обойтись. А сеансы психотерапии как раз и проводит либо психиатр, либо психолог, в зависимости от образования, но первый в вашем случае предпочтительнее. Другое дело, что в обычных пдн такого нет. Тогда инет вам в помощь и огромная работа над собой. По позвоночнику я вам не подскажу ничего, а вот нервную систему вам лечить точно надо. Вы назначенные таблетки сколько пили? И какие из них конкретно вам не подошли? Значит надо менять их на другие, подбор таких препаратов очень индивидуален. Но на одних таблетках тоже нельзя, работа над собой обязательна. Вам необходимо научиться расслабляться. А слабость это как раз и есть сигнал организма о том, что он просит покоя. И самое простое: настоечки попейте: пион, валерьянку, пустырник. Очень хорошо прямо в тёплое питьё и небольшими глотками. Пион три раза в день по 30 капель, валерьянку 2 раза по 20 капель, у пустырник на ночь 40 капель, всё в одну чашку прям. И так не меньше месяца. Нервную систему подлечите, глядишь и мышцы расслабятся, и позвоночнику легче станет. Но готовьтесь к тому, что работа эта не на день и даже не на месяц, а гораздо дольше.


----------



## AIR (10 Авг 2020)

Судя по описанию обследований, имеется некоторая врожденная слабость соединительной ткани.  Также имеются и мышечно-тонические,  асимметричные нарушения. Но основные клинические проявления обусловлены не этим, а тем, что имеется гиперреактивность и избыточная лабильность нервной системы.. Поэтому,  на мой взгляд ,  в первую очередь нужно заняться нормализацией реактивности нервной системы,  нормализацией  психоэмоционального состояния,  тогда и значительная часть симптомов исчезнет. После этого можно будет работать и по оставшимся мышечно-тоническим проявлениям.


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

@горошек, да вы правы нервную систему надо подлечить .Я принимал эсциталопрам по утрам ,атаркас три раза в день и кветиапин на ночь .Принимал все 1.5 месяца а кветиапин месяц так как в один момент перестал спать.Подумал что он виноват .Убрал его ,стал спать по 2-3 часа .Потом почувствовал что таблетки не дают эффекта и вообще убрал их .Вот пытаюсь сам выкарабкиваться.Сегодня после ЛФК в окее накрыло меня ,началась со слабости в голове как будто сознание уповает сейчас ,и сразу ноги стали бессильные ,в груди закололо .Но пульс был в норме ,просто сердце стало громко стучать .Вышел на улицу вроде полегче стало .Приехал домой ,пообедал и чувствую срать хочу ,прилёг поспал 2 часа .Раньше никогда такого не было .И после сна сна все равно слабость и сонливость и какая то тревога .Постоянно в голове мысли что не все в порядке с сердцем .Уважаемые врачи форума посмотрите мои ЭКГ и УЗИ ,может вы меня успокоите .Но пугает слабость в голове и колющие боли с груди .От чего они могут быть ?Пугает то что чувствую пульсацию постоянно ,мне кажется это не нормальным .Насчёт настоек ,разве они не вредные .Когда было совсем плохо 1.5 -2месяу назад я постоянно принимал то карвалол,то валерьянку на ночь то валокардин .Сначала помогало хоть как то ,когда пульс был 110 и давление ,потом когда пульс стал в норме и давление тоже а тревоги остались ,перестал помогать и для сна тоже не помогали .Пион и пустырник не пил .Вот на данный момент главные страхи это по сердцу ,то что постоянно голова тяжелая и слабость с сонливостью и пульсация .


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

@AIR, спасибо вам за ответ .
А как и  с чего начинать нормализацию реактивности нервной системы и психоэмоционального состояния ?
А боли в груди от чего могут быть ?
Какие упражнения можно мне делать для укрепления мышц спины и торса?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Психиатр лучше чем психотерапевт.

По поводу шума в ушах – надо сделать аудиограмму. По поводу шума в голове – исследование сосудов шейного отдела и голову. Но они, конечно же, будут у Вас с нарушениями, небольшими нарушениями, но будут. Ибо тут и возникает проблема. Проблемы в том, что изменения небольшие, организм почему-то их Viber оценивает. Вот с этим надо разобраться.


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, вот исследования


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

К лору иду 13 августа


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

Какие исследования ещё сделать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Не понял про блины и Viber.
> Вот исследования


 
        По поводу шума в ушах – надо сделать аудио грамму. По поводу шума в голове – исследование сосудов шейного отдела и голову. Но они конечно же будут у вас с нарушениями, небольшими нарушениями, но будут. Ибо тут и возникает проблема. Проблемав том что изменения небольшие, организм почему-то их гипероценивает. Вот с этим надо разобраться


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По поводу шума в ушах – надо сделать аудио грамму. По поводу шума в голове – исследование сосудов шейного отдела и голову. Но они конечно же будут у вас с нарушениями, небольшими нарушениями, но будут. Ибо тут и возникает проблема. Проблемав том что изменения небольшие, организм почему-то их гипероценивает. Вот с этим надо разобраться


 Уважаемый доктор Ступин прокомментируйте выше выложенные УЗИ сосудов шеи и МРТ головы и сосудов


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По поводу шума в ушах – надо сделать аудио грамму. По поводу шума в голове – исследование сосудов шейного отдела и голову. Но они конечно же будут у вас с нарушениями, небольшими нарушениями, но будут. Ибо тут и возникает проблема. Про блины в том что изменения небольшие, организм почему-то их Viber оценивает. Вот с этим надо разобраться


 Каким образом разбираться ?Что ещё исследовать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Уважаемый доктор Ступин прокомментируйте выше выложенные УЗИ сосудов шеи и МРТ головы и сосудов


Здоров.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Каким образом разбираться ?Что ещё исследовать ?


Аудиограмму. Что бы понять здоровы ли вы и там.


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Здоров.


Т.е переделывать МРТ головы и сосудов не стоит ?А то хотел делать с контрастом.
Аудиограмму буду просить у лора чтоб назначил.


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Аудиограмму. Что бы понять здоровы ли вы и там.


Доктор Ступин а по сердцу надо ли делать дополнительные исследования холтер ,ЭКГ под нагрузкой исходя из ниже приложенных исследований?


----------



## горошек (10 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> .Приехал домой ,пообедал и чувствую срать хочу ,прилёг поспал 2 часа .


Ой, понимаю, что опечатка, но


----------



## Весёлый (10 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Ой, понимаю, что опечатка, но


И то и другое - отправление физиологических потребностей. А уж речевые обороты обозначают степень данных потребностей и последующее удовлетворение организма от их выполнения. 😛


----------



## горошек (10 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> @горошек, да вы правы нервную систему надо подлечить .Я принимал эсциталопрам по утрам ,атаркас три раза в день и кветиапин на ночь .Принимал все 1.5 месяца а кветиапин месяц так как в один момент перестал спать.Подумал что он виноват .Убрал его ,стал спать по 2-3 часа .Потом почувствовал что таблетки не дают эффекта и вообще убрал их .Вот пытаюсь сам выкарабкиваться.Сегодня после ЛФК в окее накрыло меня ,началась со слабости в голове как будто сознание уповает сейчас ,и сразу ноги стали бессильные ,в груди закололо .Но пульс был в норме ,просто сердце стало громко стучать .Вышел на улицу вроде полегче стало .Приехал домой ,пообедал и чувствую срать хочу ,прилёг поспал 2 часа .Раньше никогда такого не было .И после сна сна все равно слабость и сонливость и какая то тревога .Постоянно в голове мысли что не все в порядке с сердцем .Уважаемые врачи форума посмотрите мои ЭКГ и УЗИ ,может вы меня успокоите .Но пугает слабость в голове и колющие боли с груди .От чего они могут быть ?Пугает то что чувствую пульсацию постоянно ,мне кажется это не нормальным .Насчёт настоек ,разве они не вредные .Когда было совсем плохо 1.5 -2месяу назад я постоянно принимал то карвалол,то валерьянку на ночь то валокардин .Сначала помогало хоть как то ,когда пульс был 110 и давление ,потом когда пульс стал в норме и давление тоже а тревоги остались ,перестал помогать и для сна тоже не помогали .Пион и пустырник не пил .Вот на данный момент главные страхи это по сердцу ,то что постоянно голова тяжелая и слабость с сонливостью и пульсация .


По моему опыту, грандаксин надо пить месяцы, чтоб был эффект. Антидепрессант полтора месяца это тоже ни о чём, 2 недели только заход на него, и подбирать надо. Атаракс при слабости я бы пить не стала,  т к он слабости только прибавляет. На счёт кветиапина не знаю ничего, но мне опять же кажется, что в качестве снотворного можно что-то и получше подобрать. Феназепам вряд ли выпросите, молодой еще, а так, неплохо бы его пару неделек пропить вам, или что-то типа реланиума. Настоечки безвредны. А вот карвалол и валокордин содержат барбитураты, это похуже немного. Попейте настоечки в той комбинации, которую я вам предложила. Они и на сердцебиение, и на давление положительно влияют, и на сон. Афобазол на первых порах очень хорошо улучшает отношение к жизни, но как сказала мне врач, что он не лечит, а как конфетка: сладко только когда ешь. Да и с каждым курсом эффект всё меньше. Вам может другого ещё психиатра поискать? 
Мне ещё неплохо ВСДэшные состояния убирал пикамелон. А вот так часто назначаемый врачами мексидол вообще ни о чём был, по крайней мере в таблетках.
А ещё можно попить препарат магния какой-нибудь на цитрате. Мне нравится магния диаспорал. Подруга после инсульта им даже давление нормализовала.


----------



## горошек (10 Авг 2020)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> И то и другое - отправление физиологических потребностей. А уж речевые обороты обозначают степень данных потребностей и последующее удовлетворение организма от их выполнения. 😛


Но подменять одно другим опасно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> И то и другое - отправление физиологических потребностей. А уж речевые обороты обозначают степень данных потребностей и последующее удовлетворение организма от их выполнения. 😛


Та ели это делать лежа и потом лежать 2 часа в этом, то удовольствие не особенное!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин а по сердцу надо ли делать дополнительные исследования холтер ,ЭКГ под нагрузкой исходя из ниже приложенных исследований?


Здоров. Годен


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Ой, понимаю, что опечатка, но


Хаха только заметил ,да очепятка вышла .Подняли мне настроение ))).Да психотерапевта буду искать платного .Но найти сложно без рекомендаций .Может кто в СПб знает хорошего психотерапевта ??Пытаюсь пока сам справится .Как писал выше с переменным успехом .Просто никогда за все 39 лет не употреблял особо таблеток,разве что антибиотики в период болезней простудных.Поэтому не очень таблетки люблю .И потом везде побочка ужасная ,прочитал про все ад,транки .Везде тахикардия и .т.д  в побочках.Плюс с осторожностью с язвенной болезнью.В том году у меня язва дпк была .Зарубцевалась.
Но тем не менее опасно .Вот я не понимаю до 9 июля жил обычной жизнью.А потом как будто другая жизнь началась .Ведь проблемы то были эти же и раньше .И шум в ушах ,и грыжи многочисленные .Только что давление и пульс свой незнал и никогда не мерял,теперь же каждый день по несколько раз .А единственное отмечал что устаю сильно и слабость какая то в мышцах .Но списывал это на тяжёлую работу .И метеочувствительньсть  за последние годы развилась сильная .Но как то это не мешало .Пережил в том году смерть отца ,вобще без паник и всего.Что сейчас произошло не пойму .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

И это пройдет. Только с лекарством быстрее.

Щитовидку проверяли?


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Здоров. Годен



Доктор Ступин если по сердцу все нормально ,почему же тогда боли в левой части грудины ??И сильная пульсация от чего может быть ?И по голове если все нормально ,от чего могут быть эти слабости ,тяжести ,сонливость .?


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И это пройдет. Только с лекарством быстрее.
> 
> Щитовидку проверяли?


Вот .Кровь сдавал на гормоны .Эндокринолог сказал что все нормально УЗИ щитовидки не стоит делать ?Или все же сделать платно ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

Доктор прав


----------



## горошек (10 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Хаха только заметил ,да очепятка вышла .Подняли мне настроение ))).Да психотерапевта буду искать платного .Но найти сложно без рекомендаций .Может кто в СПб знает хорошего психотерапевта ??Пытаюсь пока сам справится .Как писал выше с переменным успехом .Просто никогда за все 39 лет не употреблял особо таблеток,разве что антибиотики в период болезней простудных.Поэтому не очень таблетки люблю .И потом везде побочка ужасная ,прочитал про все ад,транки .Везде тахикардия и .т.д  в побочках.Плюс с осторожностью с язвенной болезнью.В том году у меня язва дпк была .Зарубцевалась.
> Но тем не менее опасно .Вот я не понимаю до 9 июля жил обычной жизнью.А потом как будто другая жизнь началась .Ведь проблемы то были эти же и раньше .И шум в ушах ,и грыжи многочисленные .Только что давление и пульс свой незнал и никогда не мерял,теперь же каждый день по несколько раз .А единственное отмечал что устаю сильно и слабость какая то в мышцах .Но списывал это на тяжёлую работу .И метеочувствительньсть  за последние годы развилась сильная .Но как то это не мешало .Пережил в том году смерть отца ,вобще без паник и всего.Что сейчас произошло не пойму .


Побочные эффекты от таблеток это возможные, но не обязательные. Чаще всего не бывают.


----------



## горошек (10 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин если по сердцу все нормально ,почему же тогда боли в левой части грудины ??И сильная пульсация от чего может быть ?И по голове если все нормально ,от чего могут быть эти слабости ,тяжести ,сонливость .?


Я это называю: симпатическая с парасимпатической поссорились. Разладилась их слаженная командная работа, и ощущения при этом могут быть самые разнообразные.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Я это называю: симпатическая с парасимпатической поссорились. Разладилась их слаженная командная работа, и ощущения при этом могут быть самые разнообразные.


Дисфункция вегетативной нервной системы


----------



## Александр Л (10 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Я это называю: симпатическая с парасимпатической поссорились. Разладилась их слаженная командная работа, и ощущения при этом могут быть самые разнообразные.


И как с этим бороться?


----------



## горошек (10 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> И как с этим бороться?


С помощью успокоительных. Успокоятся и подружатся опять. А кстати, копеечный и безвредный циннаризин тоже даёт успокоительный эффект и в начале лечения от него неплохо спится. Отоспаться тоже необходимо при вашем состоянии. Часов 9 ночного сна, не меньше.


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> С помощью успокоительных. Успокоятся и подружатся опять. А кстати, копеечный и безвредный циннаризин тоже даёт успокоительный эффект и в начале лечения от него неплохо спится. Отоспаться тоже необходимо при вашем состоянии. Часов 9 ночного сна, не меньше.


Эх мечта отоспаться .На работу в 6 вставать надо .А в 10 вечера не заснуть Да и сон поверхностный ..


----------



## AIR (11 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> А как и с чего начинать нормализацию реактивности нервной системы и психоэмоционального состояния ?
> А боли в груди от чего могут быть ?
> Какие упражнения можно мне делать для укрепления мышц спины и торса?


Переключить нервную систему,  найти ей новую, более полезную точку фиксации. Например скачать в интернете журнал "цигун и спорт" и начать спокойно и неспеша читать с первого номера выпуска..
Небольшие асимметричные  мышечно-тонические нарушения на грудном уровне и повышенная нервная чувствительность. 
Упражнения из журнала "цигун и спорт" , например 1991г, стр.20, а также "8 кусков парчи "  и (или) "Ицзиньцзин ".


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

AIR написал(а):


> Переключить нервную систему,  найти ей новую, более полезную точку фиксации. Например скачать в интернете журнал "цигун и спорт" и начать спокойно и неспеша читать с первого номера выпуска..
> Небольшие асимметричные  мышечно-тонические нарушения на грудном уровне и повышенная нервная чувствительность.
> Упражнения из журнала "цигун и спорт" , например 1991г, стр.20, а также "8 кусков парчи "  и (или) "Ицзиньцзин ".


 А с моими проблемами во всех отделах ,можно заниматься по методике  "8кк ела парчи " и цигуном ?


----------



## AIR (11 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> А с моими проблемами во всех отделах ,можно заниматься по методике "8кк ела парчи " и цигуном ?


НУЖНО!


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

AIR написал(а):


> НУЖНО!


Понял.Спасибо.


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

Всем привет . Сегодня что то совсем плохо себя чувствую .С утра ещё было ничего .С обеда опять слабость в голове ,сонливость,усталость.Плюс заболело все.Шея,под лопатками ,поясница ,ягодицы ,колени ,стопы ,сильно болит место где голень со стопой правой соединяется ,у меня ещё плоскостопие .,кости в кистях заболели ,левое предплечье  ,Это как раз вызвало страх.Закололо в груди опять .Страх того что все болит ,почему так?что делать?как дальше жить?Так хочется быть здоровым ,растить дочку,любить и радовать жену.Может надо что то досдать?Какие то анализы ещё.Может все болеть из за позвоночника и слабых мышц ?


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

Может быть какое-то серьезное заболевание по опорно -даигательному аппарату?Сюда по анализам выложенным здесь.


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

Помогите пожалуйста.Кула  пойти ?К какому врачу ?Что делать?


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

По анализу крови и мочи можно ли говорить о наличии каких то серьезных забрлеваний сустав и костей ?Что ещё досдать ?


----------



## Стёпа (11 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> По анализу крови и мочи можно ли говорить о наличии каких то серьезных забрлеваний сустав и костей ?Что ещё досдать ?


Идеальные анализы. Вот тут прям соглашусь  с врачами форрума о неврозе ( вы очень впечатлительный) , займитесь легким ЛФК даже дома на коврике, не нужно тягать гантели, побольше ходить пешком перед сном и не читать интернет. Попробуйте в таком режиме провести пару недель и тахикардия у вас пройдет. То, что вы описываете боли в груди, это от невроза ( врачи это описывают, как невралгия) Если что-то серьезное, то ЭКГ и УЗИ сердца показали бы проблему, да и давление скакнуло бы.


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Идеальные анализы. Вот тут прям соглашусь  с врачами форрума о неврозе ( вы очень впечатлительный) , займитесь легким ЛФК даже дома на коврике, не нужно тягать гантели, побольше ходить пешком перед сном и не читать интернет. Попробуйте в таком режиме провести пару недель и тахикардия у вас пройдет. То, что вы описываете боли в груди, это от невроза ( врачи это описывают, как невралгия) Если что-то серьезное, то ЭКГ и УЗИ сердца показали бы проблему, да и давление скакнуло бы.


 Спасибо за ответ .Просто прям совсем все болит .Вот и незнаю что думать .Может у кого так было ,отпишите.Помимо спины болят ноги и таз.У меня грыжи во всех отделах.Я толком не понимаю какие мне можно упражнения


----------



## Александр Л (11 Авг 2020)

Уважаемые врачи отпишите ,что думаете ?


----------



## Стёпа (11 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ .Просто прям совсем все болит .Вот и незнаю что думать .Может у кого так было ,отпишите.Помимо спины болят ноги и таз.У меня грыжи во всех отделах.Я толком не понимаю какие мне можно упражнения


если есть грыжи, то все делайте по-лайту, без резких движений, плавно и медленно. Купите коврик в магазине и начинайте с самых простых, так сказать для бабушек)) 








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				











						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				











						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				











						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru


----------



## горошек (11 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Всем привет . Сегодня что то совсем плохо себя чувствую .С утра ещё было ничего .С обеда опять слабость в голове ,сонливость,усталость.Плюс заболело все.Шея,под лопатками ,поясница ,ягодицы ,колени ,стопы ,сильно болит место где голень со стопой правой соединяется ,у меня ещё плоскостопие .,кости в кистях заболели ,левое предплечье  ,Это как раз вызвало страх.Закололо в груди опять .Страх того что все болит ,почему так?что делать?как дальше жить?Так хочется быть здоровым ,растить дочку,любить и радовать жену.Может надо что то досдать?Какие то анализы ещё.Может все болеть из за позвоночника и слабых мышц ?


А заболело прям на ровном месте, ни с того ни сего? Что делали до начала болей? Вы на больничном? К врачу хоть каком-нибудь ходили? Что пили из обезболивающих?


----------



## Александр Л (12 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> А заболело прям на ровном месте, ни с того ни сего? Что делали до начала болей? Вы на больничном? К врачу хоть каком-нибудь ходили? Что пили из обезболивающих?


 Заболело на работе ,работа на ногах .К врачу не ходил ,ничего не принимал .На больничный сесть не могу .Надо работать ,тянуть семью,кредиты .


----------



## горошек (12 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Заболело на работе ,работа на ногах .К врачу не ходил ,ничего не принимал .На больничный сесть не могу .Надо работать ,тянуть семью,кредиты .


 Не дай Бог, конечно, но, если так рассуждать, то дотянуть можно и до того, что семье придётся тянуть вас. За больничный какие-то деньги тоже идут. И вы всё равно писали в другой теме, что работать сейчас не можете. А вот на счёт "ничего не принимал", вообще понять не могу. Пишите, что вам очень плохо, что всё болит, но при этом даже не пытались снять боль с помощью лекарств? Ну, значит не так уж и болит. У меня, когда боль расходится, всё равно пью диклофенак, мидокалм, хотя уже знаю, что мне не помогают лекарства, но когда плохо, то всё равно, хоть какие-то попытки предпринимаешь. Г@вна бы съел, лишь бы отпустило.


----------



## Александр Л (12 Авг 2020)

Здравствуйте уважаемые пользователи форума и врачи. Ещё раз представлюсь. Меня зовут Александр 39 лет .Вот недавно узнал о своих проблемах со спиной.Врач в поликлинике практически похоронила меня .Я нахожусь в отчаянии .Не знаю что делать куда идти как лечить ,самое главное как жить дальше ?Я в одночасье превратился в инвалида .Сижу и хочется плакать от бессилья.А у меня дочка 5 лет растет .Вот сейчас пишу и слезы из глаз .Помогите!Буду рад любым советам .Как изменить образ жизни ?Понимаю что надо теперь вести другую жизнь.Что в нее должно входить ?Какие упражнения делать ?Питание какое? В общем все все интересно.Вы моя последняя надежда !Может кто посоветует  хороших врачей в СПб.?

@горошек, больничный практически не оплачивается .У нас черная зарплата .Тем более недавно болел 1.5 месяца пневмонией .Как то надо хотя бы месяца два проработать .Без назначения врача не хочу лекарства принимать .Болит не совсем прям что загибаюсь ,но боль ноющая и тянущая ,сегодня дома с ребенком ,утрам встал болит в основном шея и правая лопатка ,но если Нану что то делать то начинает вся спина болеть и суставы .Голова опять тяжёлая с утра ,давит на глаза ,спал плохо .Вы посмотрите мои диагнозы по МРТ там живого места нет как сказал невролог в поликлинике .


----------



## Стёпа (12 Авг 2020)

Здравствуй, по МРТ грыж много, но не смертельно, именно это ты и должен себе донести, и не впадать в панику в первую очередь! Ты должен набраться терпения и потихоньку восстанавливать организм. Я уже написал вчера, что нужно начать с малого. Ссылки на лфк от Ступина выслал в другой ветке. Что еще посоветовать? Купи большой коврик аппликатор Кузнецова для спины и шеи, ложись на него и лежи до полного исчезновения ощущений колючек, это поможет расслабить мышцу. Каждый день перед сном минут по 20-30.
Если есть возможность сменить работу и не таскать ничего тяжелого, то это и нужно сделать!
Далее пускай выскажутся врачи реабилитологи, может что еще дополнят.


----------



## Александр Л (12 Авг 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Здравствуй, по МРТ грыж много, но не смертельно, именно это ты и должен себе донести, и не впадать в панику в первую очередь! Ты должен набраться терпения и потихоньку восстанавливать организм. Я уже написал вчера, что нужно начать с малого. Ссылки на лфк от Ступина выслал в другой ветке. Что еще посоветовать? Купи большой коврик аппликатор Кузнецова для спины и шеи, ложись на него и лежи до полного исчезновения ощущений колючек, это поможет расслабить мышцу. Каждый день перед сном минут по 20-30.
> Если есть возможность сменить работу и не таскать ничего тяжелого, то это и нужно сделать!
> Далее пускай выскажутся врачи реабилитологи, может что еще дополнят.



Спасибо  за ответ!Очень хочу начать восстанавливаться,но незнаю с чего начать,за что браться .С такими проблемами незнаю что можно что нельзя .Например хочу пойти в бассейн но незнаю можно ли мне туда.Ну попасть хочу соответственно на спине и а маске чтобы шею не задействовать .Потом не понятно какие нагрузки вобще можно.Какую работу искать.Да и сейчас сложно найти работу Да и шея постоянно в напряжении и ноет,даже без нагрузки .На работе постарался убрать нагрузку с поясницы ,ничего  теперь не поднимаю ,на механизации не работаю .Только хожу  с лопатой  но и от этого болит и шея и под лопаткой правой и между лопатками.Гудят ноги постоянно ,ступни немеют немного и болят но это из за плоскостопия думаю .Ну и голова постоянно тяжёлая ,спать хочется ,как в тумане все.В глазах паутинки и точки.Был у офтальмолога ,он сказал что криминала нет ни какого .Достаёт шум в ушах ,скоро к лору иду .Вобщем очень сильно беспокоит шея и вытекающие от нее последствия связанные с головой .Также иногда приходит боль в разные суставы рук и ног .Но в основном после  физических усилий .Вобщем очень много вопросов ,что можно что нельзя ,как лечить,чем питаться  и т.д и т.п И конечно хочу найти хорошего врача а СПб .Писал Абелару с форума пока не отвечает .
Кстати насчёт аплликатора ,есть у меня дома аппликатор Ляпко.Может неправильно что то делаю но боль не снимает особо .

Хочется услышать комментарии врачей форума на счёт того что мне делать и как лечиться и все ли так плохо.Мне очень важно знать ваше мнение. Возможно это поспособствует улучшению моего психологического состояния.


----------



## горошек (12 Авг 2020)

@Александр Л, Александр, вот специально перечитала тему, думала, может что перепутала, но нет. Прямо на первой странице доктор Ступин дважды написал о вашем мрт: как у большинства. И пока вы жили и не знали про грыжи, и не заработали стресс после пневмонии, вы и жили вполне сносно. Да, боли были, но и вкалывали вы прилично, труд был достаточно тяжелым, и о том, как делать все хотя бы по-правильному даже не задумывались. И тот же доктор Ступин также советовал вам заняться нервной системой и усвоить правильный образ жизни. Я не врач, врачи тут все за лфк, но по мне так при болях нужен максимальный покой сначала. Да, многое нельзя не делать, но если захотеть, то многое можно и не делать. У меня тоже сильно болели жопоноги когда, я приспособилась и работать, и потом помогать дочери с маленьким. Я просто просчитывала каждое движение. И вы сами тоже должны работать над собой. Если прислушиваться к своему организму, он вам сам многое подскажет. Но в вашем состоянии стресса вы этого не сможете. И ещё, у вас круг прям замыкается: лежать не могу, нет возможности, движения не могу, пока мне каждое не разжуют и не подскажут, лекарства пить не буду, пока врач не назначит, а к врачу не пойду. Да и сходил, так тоже бросил принимать назначенное.
Я не хочу сказать, что вы прям здоровы и нет проблем, но уповать на что-то волшебное от кого-то не совсем правильно. Если вы читаете истории на форуме, то тут многие прошли именно свой пусть. И он действительно свой у каждого. Дорогу осилит идущий.
И анекдот в тему:
Мойша на протяжении многих лет молился Богу и просил о большом выигрыше в лотерею. Однажды он не выдержал и сказал: «Господи, на почему ты мне не помогаешь? Ведь я уже столько времени молю тебя только об одном!» И тут с небес раздался голос господа: «Мойша, ну купи ты уже хоть один лотерейный билет!»


----------



## Александр Л (12 Авг 2020)

@горошек, спасибо за ответ !Да вы во многом правы.Я хочу работать над собой ,потихоньку начал .Уже 2 месяца не ем мучного ,жареного ,жирного ,соленого,иногда все таки ем сладкое но редко .Стараюсь пить много воды.За  2.5  месяца похудел на 7 кг .Пешком итак ходу много ,машину ещё в том году продал .На работе в основном на ногах. Завтра иду к неврологу платному .Посмотрим что назначит .Работу буду зимой менять .Надо сейчас понять какие упражнения делать и чем заниматься типа плавания.Завтра ещё к лору иду.Насчет лекарств я не говорил что не буду .То что бросил ад и транки ,так они перестали помогать.Если врач завтра назначит значит начну опять .Буду бороться.Болей сильных нет что прям загибаться. Целый день с дочкой провел ,шея конечно сильно затекает ,а так терпимо .Я не писал что мне надо разжевать что можно делать.Просто у меня МРТ не как у большинства 1-4 грыжи ,а намного хуже .И например начну делать для поясницы  что то,а вдруг это нельзя при грыжах грудного отдела .и наоборот .Вот и хочу знать что можно и что нельзя из упражнений .Вот например я любил висеть на турнике реально легче становилось ,но на форуме уважаемые врачи пишут что турник нельзя при грыжах .Вам спасибо что отвечаете .Не болейте .


----------



## горошек (12 Авг 2020)

@Александр Л, ну, вот, уже что-то конструктивное пошло. Рада за вас. Гимнастика доктора Ступина она для всех отделов, начинать надо с острого периода. Не спешите, и прислушивайтесь к своим ощущениям. В любом случае, новый позвоночник вам никто не даст, надо учиться жить с этим. Много грыж это плохо, но когда одна большая и на что-то давит, тоже не лучше. А в погоне за здоровым питанием не потеряйте радость жизнь и удовольствие от еды, тут тоже надо балансировать. Старайтесь максимально облегчить свою жизнь. Мне нравится принцип: не стоять там, где можно сидеть, и не сидеть там, где можно лежать. Главное, не впадайте в панику. Всего вам хорошего!


----------



## Александр Л (13 Авг 2020)

Добрый вечер!Прошу докторов форума прокомментировать снимки.


----------



## Александр Л (13 Авг 2020)

Продолжение


----------



## Александр Л (13 Авг 2020)

Грудной отдел


----------



## Александр Л (13 Авг 2020)

Поясница






Жду ответа от докторов по поводу снимков .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2020)

Поставьте диск для скачивания и просмотра


----------



## Александр Л (14 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поставьте диск для скачивания и просмотра


Как это сделать ?


----------



## La murr (14 Авг 2020)

Александр, как разместить снимки, смотрите здесь


----------



## Александр Л (14 Авг 2020)

@La murr, так я там и смотрел прежде чем загрузить свои снимки или надо как то по другому сделать ?То что я загрузил там плохо видно или что?Подскажите что именно надо сделать

Кстати был вчера в одной клинике не буду рекламу делать на Обводном канале у невролога .Так вот он написал следующие в диагнозе :
М54-дорсалгия.Дорсалгия  на фоне ДДИ шейного грудного и поясничного отделов ,мышечно -тонический синдром .Верхний и нижний кросс синдром .Тревожное расстройство.

Рекомендовал у них в клинике такое лечение: массаж ,ударно-волновая терапия,рефлексотерапия .Каждая процедура 6-10 раз.По деньгам все очень дорого .Я ещё не заработал после больничного ничего толком .Также сделали вчера массаж 1 сеанс ,входил по акции в стоимость приема .Так массажист  сказал что у меня с одной стороны от позвоночного столба мышца продольная слабее.И в мышцах какие то зажимы или надрывы я толком не понял .Особенно на шеи и между лопаток и лопатки массируешь как будто щелкает .На данный момент сильная боль правая лопатка и правая сторона под ней до низа ребер и тянущие боли по ногам от таза и вниз .На работе ещё держусь .Ещё у врача невролог были расхождения с описанием МРТ .Он считает немного по другому .Вот поэтому мне и важно мнение докторов форума по снимкам .


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поставьте диск для скачивания и просмотра


Доктор Ступин поясните что надо сделать ?Я не понимаю,фото с диска выложил.Как то по другому надо?


----------



## горошек (14 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Рекомендовал у них в клинике такое лечение: массаж ,ударно-волновая терапия,рефлексотерапия .Каждая процедура 6-10 раз.По деньгам все очень дорого


А это специализированная клиника по заболеваниям позвоночника? Похоже, что нет, раз вам мануальную терапию не предложили. Мне кажется, что вам бы нужно к мануальному. Ну а кто ещё мышцами занимается? А физиопроцедуры можете и в бесплотной пройти какие-нибудь, что невролог назначит. К нему тоже можно по омс сходить. Ну и к психиатру само собой. Не спешите с деньгами расставаться, особенно, если их нет. С гимнастикой вам и на форуме здесь помогут. Вот хорошего мануального найти стоит. На сторонних клинике сайтах отзывы поискать. Мы тоже очень грустили, когда дочь переехала жить далеко от доктора Ступина и не могла больше ездить туда на профилактическое лечение. Правда, к ортопеду всё равно туда ездит. А так, долго рыли весь инет и наконец нашли близко хорошего мануального. Отзывы не обманули.А зятю по ДМС просто попался хороший.


----------



## Александр Л (14 Авг 2020)

@горошек, по ОМС в поликлиннике только один отдел поясницу лечат ,электрофорез с новакаином эффекта 0.Магнит будет ещё не было и лазер и ЛФК .Но поясница как раз таки более менее не болит.И в поликлиннике сказали массаж мне нельзя из большого количества грыж.А в клинике наоборот сказали массаж нужен .Клиника специализированная .Я хотел бы чтобы врачи форума посмотрели МРТ мое и вынесли вердикт .Но что то фото загрузил видимо не так что ли .Не могу понять.Да нужна гимнастика мне ,упражнения на растяжки,смотрел 8 кусков парчи пока сложно понять но интересно .Начну скоро в бассейн ходить через 2 недели .Благо рядом с домом .


----------



## AIR (14 Авг 2020)

МРТ посмотрел,  изменения не самые значимые. Также считаю, что сначала лучше спокойно заниматься нормализацией нервной регуляции... А потом мышечно-тоническими проявлениями. .. Если сразу ходить  в клинику,  то будет и дорого и без ожидаемого эффекта.


----------



## Александр Л (14 Авг 2020)

@AIR, спасибо .Ну значит не все так страшно .?С описанием рентгенолога сходится или он преувеличил ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2020)

Правая нога короче с детства. Сколиоз. Мышцы справа и слева работаю по разному с детства. Грыжи дисков в поясничном отделе, как у всех, но на удивление спондилоартроз не существенный, а вот спондилез в верхних поясничных позвонках серьезный, явно с детства развивался.   Остеохондропатия грудного отдела, можно ставить Шоэрман-Мау. Протрузии, спондилоартроз и сколиоз в шейном.
В общем как у всех. Не отсюда проблемы. Но свою часть проблемы прилагают. Не главную в Ваших жалобах.


----------



## Александр Л (14 Авг 2020)

Столько страшных слов  @Доктор Ступин это очень опасно ?Грыжи большие ?Что мне делать ?Как исправлять положение ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2020)

Лечить, что можно. Остальное тренировать.
Невроз лечить отдельно!


----------



## Александр Л (15 Авг 2020)

А что лечить можно ?И как тренировать?Так по грыжам  и не сказали(.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2020)

Начнем сначала.
! Определим, что и как болит.
Перечислите жалобы сегодняшнего дня.


----------



## Александр Л (15 Авг 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, болит правая лопатка и под ней.Болит между лопатками.Постоянно затекает шея,даже без нагрузки так что приходится постоянно разминать ее поворотами .Иногда болит в пояснице когда в наклонку что то делаю,там есть даже точка если на нее нажимать то больно .Иногда где то а тазу тянет и отдает по ногам вниз в колени и в голени.Ну стопы болят от плоскостопия .Когда кручу руками вперёд назад или плечами в лопатках постоянный хруст .
Постоянное чувство усталости ,тяжести .Сплю плохо ,сон поверхностный .Вообще хрустит весь позвоночник и суставы .

Вот сейчас на работе хожу,переживаю .Какая то скованность в пояснице появилась.Она как деревянная стала.Плечи очень сильно затекают.

Может от психосоматики боли и дискомфорт усиливаться ?

Походил два часа с утра на ногах .Начало болеть по правой ноге от ягодицы через правое бедро сбоку .Непонимаю три месяца назад так не было .Я работал ,жил,радовался жизни .Что сейчас произошло не понимаю.

@Доктор Ступин а вы не можете ошибаться насчёт Шейерманн-Мау.В детстве наверное уже диагностировали бы .Да и горба нет у меня

Посоветуйте куда в СПб обратится за точным диагнозом и лечением ???

@Доктор Ступин и другие доктора .Какие ещё исследования сделать и анализы досдать для определения более точного диагноза и плана лечения и восстановления  дальнейшего?


----------



## Александр Л (15 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин а может ли болеть позвонок с гемангиомой?У меня же в поясничном гемангиома в теле позвонка .Когда намну в пояснице ближе к копчику начинаются боли.Да и так подрывает при ходьбе напрмер.Хотя раньше не было .Ещё в мае по 15 км в день проходил ,только ступни гудели из за плоскостопия.Доктор Ступин  а как самому протестировать проверить действительно ли одна нога кароче  другой и синдром Шейерманн-Мау ?Может фото скинуть с осанкой ?Только в каких позах ?


----------



## AIR (15 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Столько страшных слов @Доктор Ступин это очень опасно ?Грыжи большие ?Что мне делать ?Как исправлять положение ?


Просто доктор Ступин не сделал скидку на Вашу впечатлительноть...  Ключевые слова в его сообщении :


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В общем как у всех. Не отсюда проблемы.


----------



## Александр Л (15 Авг 2020)

@AIR, у всех понятные проблемы и понятно что делать.Тут же адские боли
Еле отработал сегодня .Не понимаю с сего начинать ,что делать .Какие исследования ещё проводить ?Доктора посмотрите пожалуйста фото .Вот температура 37.0 может быть от спины .Очень сильные боли .


----------



## Александр Л (15 Авг 2020)

Дикие боли .Не могу себе места найти.Чтт делать посоветуйте ?Может какие то обезболивающие ??Помогите!!!

Может какие то упражнения боль снять.??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2020)

> ...болит правая лопатка и под ней. Болит между лопатками.  Постоянно затекает шея,даже без нагрузки так что приходится постоянно разминать ее поворотами .


- То есть мышцы позвоночника.


> ....Иногда болит в пояснице когда в наклонку что то делаю,там есть даже точка если на нее нажимать то больно. Вообще хрустит весь позвоночник и суставы .
> Когда кручу руками вперёд назад или плечами в лопатках постоянный хруст .


-То есть суставы позвоночника


> ....Иногда где то а тазу тянет и отдает по ногам вниз в колени и в голени.


- То есть мышцы


> ...Ну стопы болят от плоскостопия.


- Стельки носите. Покажите какие.


> ....Постоянное чувство усталости ,тяжести .Сплю плохо ,сон поверхностный


- То есть невроз.


> Вот сейчас на работе хожу,переживаю .Какая то скованность в пояснице появилась.Она как деревянная стала.Плечи очень сильно затекают.


- То есть невроз.


> ...Может от психосоматики боли и дискомфорт усиливаться ?


- То есть невроз.


> ....Походил два часа с утра на ногах .Начало болеть по правой ноге от ягодицы через правое бедро сбоку .Непонимаю три месяца назад так не было .Я работал ,жил,радовался жизни .Что сейчас произошло не понимаю.


- Обострение. Скорее на 1-2 дня.


> ..... а вы не можете ошибаться насчёт Шейерманн-Мау.В детстве наверное уже диагностировали бы .Да и горба нет у меня


А кто смотрел Снимаем Шейерман-Мау, оставляем остеохондропатию.


> ....Посоветуйте куда в СПб обратится за точным диагнозом и лечением ???


Доктор Абель А.В.


> ...@Доктор Ступин и другие доктора .Какие ещё исследования сделать и анализы досдать для определения более точного диагноза и плана лечения и восстановления  дальнейшего?


- Дошлите телефон инструктора ЛФК, который через 1-2 года занятий с ним приведет позвоночник и нервы в порядок. Мы будем делиться этим телефоном с петербуржцами.


----------



## Александр Л (15 Авг 2020)

Вот фото у шкафа делал .В расслабленном состоянии затылок не достаёт .Чуть напрягаю достает .Реально какое то обострение .Очень сильно болит шея низ,лопатки между ними .Прям жжет и ломит .И поясницу ломит.



Доктор Ступин по фоторгафиям что можете сказать?

Насчёт инструктора ЛФК очень нужен .Есть контакты ?
Доктору Абелю писал не отвечает ((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин по фоторгафиям что можете сказать?


Мужик. Явно.
Не формируйте у себя нового якоря проблемы. Нет Шейерман-Мау, просто остеохондропатия.


Александр Л написал(а):


> Насчёт инструктора ЛФК очень нужен .Есть контакты ?


По видео будете заниматься. Дам наших.


----------



## Александр Л (15 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По видео будете заниматься. Дам наших.


Ценю ваш юмор)).Точно нет Шойрман-Мау?Буду конечно заниматься .

Как мне спазмы то снять мышечные ?Ничего не помогает ,ни аплликатор ни душ .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Как мне спазмы то снять мышечные ?Ничего не помогает ,ни аплликатор ни душ .


А антидепрессанты на 6 месяцев?


Александр Л написал(а):


> Ценю ваш юмор)).Точно нет Шойрман-Мау?Буду конечно заниматься .


Если будете заниматься по видео, то могу связать с нашими инструкторами


----------



## Eduard1223 (15 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Как мне спазмы то снять мышечные ?Ничего не помогает ,ни аплликатор ни душ .


Современная физиотерапия как вариант. 
Высокоинтенсивный магнит SIS
УВТ
Лазер хилт
Массаж
Но нужную комбинацию должен выбрать лечащий врач.


----------



## Александр Л (15 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А антидепрессанты на 6 месяцев?


А помогут ли ?Буду конечно заниматься .Уже хочу начать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> А помогут ли ?Буду конечно заниматься .Уже хочу начать.


8 903 799-11-88 а понедельник в 12.00 отзвонитесь. Все организуем


----------



## Александр Л (15 Авг 2020)

@Eduard1223, ну для начала врача надо найти хорошего .Все выше описанные процедуры хорошо конечно ,но средств нет.Мне бы сейчас бы что то типа скорой помощи .


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 8 903 799-11-88 а понедельник в 12.00 отзвонитесь. Все организуем


Это номер инструктора ЛФК из СПб?


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Доброе утро всем .Хотя для меня опять не доброе .Опять не спал практически .Опять был страх вчера ,было долго не уснуть Был страх за сердце.Нпчпэплтсь давящие боли в грудной клетке,плюс опять сильное чувство пульсации во всем теле .В ушах ,в затылке ,особенно в груди .Плюс сильнейший шум в ушах .И все это на фоне болей и осознание того что есть серьезные проблемы с позвоночником .Я в тупике что делать.?


----------



## Стёпа (16 Авг 2020)

В поликлинике спросите у физиотерапевта направление на магниты и светолечение для шеи, электрофорез на грудной и шейный тоже делают. В поликлинике есть инструктор ЛФК бесплатный. В бассейне так же обязательно возьмите инструктора на первые занятия, вы не знаете, как правильно плавать, иначе пользы будет ноль от него.


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

@Стёпа, к сожалению в моей поликлинике нет этого .А то что дали  направление в другую поликлинику также там только один отдел-поясничный они типа лечат .Хотя все бестолку.эл.форез.лазер .ЛФК .
Больше проблема в том что я подсознательно теперь боюсь сделать неосторожное движение .Хожу прямо .из за этого болит сильно шея и спина .Боюсь где то наклонится.повергуться.Застращали меня диагнозами .Постоянный страх внутри .Незнаю что делать и как правильно себя вести .Пытаюсь держать шею прямо и грудь вперёд и поясницу выпрямлять .нереально как болит .Возвращаюсь в сгорбленное состояние вроде отпускает .Но в таком состоянии страх

Просто чувствую себя инвалидом .Хожу в напряжении из за этого все болит .Если расслабляться то живот вперёд вываливается и плечи опускаются. .Раньше не так было .Как то нормально все было ,был расслабленный ничего особо не болело .Да затекала шея ,прихватывало поясницу.

Самое печальное я осазнаю что ничего не сделать .От этого дикий страх.Вотьэ сейчас трясет на работе всего.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Авг 2020)

Все понятно, не слушайте вы никого и успокойтесь уже. Вам сейчас наставят диагнозов. До этого жили с этими грыжами пол жизни и ничего. Вы очень впечатлительный конечно и не нужно вести себя, как бревно, у вас от этого только ещё больше мышцы зажимаются, ходите на расслабоне, легкое ЛФК, вам наоборот даст разжим мышц, я уже скидывал ссылки на них. Бассейн вам поможет, вода расслабит. У вас больше мышечная проблема, а не грыжи, да ещё вы от страха в кокон сжались, так нельзя конечно себя вести.


Александр Л написал(а):


> Самое печальное я осазнаю что ничего не сделать .От этого дикий страх.Вотьэ сейчас трясет на работе всего.


Вам не мануальный нужен, а успокоиться в первую очередь. Какой инвалид? Вы видели инвалидов? Они себя так не ведут...занимаются лфк и не унывают. А вы из-за грыж, которые даже не нужно оперировать истерите.


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Все понятно, не слушайте вы никого и успокойтесь уже. Вам сейчас наставят диагнозов. До этого жили с этими грыжами пол жизни и ничего. Вы очень впечатлительный конечно и не нужно вести себя, как бревно, у вас от этого только ещё больше мышцы зажимаются, ходите на расслабоне, легкое ЛФК, вам наоборот даст разжим мышц, я уже скидывал ссылки на них. Бассейн вам поможет, вода расслабит. У вас больше мышечная проблема, а не грыжы, да ещё вы от страха в кокон сжались, так нельзя конечно себя вести.


 Как быть расслабленным когда умом понимаешь какие большие проблемы внутри с позвоночником .И постоянно думаешь о том что вдруг что то сейчас сломается или типа того .Вчера когда пытался заснуть была сильная пульсация в груди ,но пульс в норме и ломило грудь.Былт мысли что ребра сдавливают сердце .Читал что такое может быть при скалиозе .Был сильный страх .Не спал практически всю ночь.Незнал как лечь чтобы ничего не сдавливало и позвоночник не перигибался неправильно.Читал вчера ещё по эту Шейрман-Мау болезнь очень тоже расстроился .Я даже теперь незнаю как правильно ходить с моим плоскостопием чтобы не навредить больше позвоночнику .Так как все взаимосвязано .Кае то хожу теперь по другому.Все тело болит .Я даже не помню как раньше было месяца три назад .Каково это быть расслабленным .Не получаеться так(((


----------



## Eduard1223 (16 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Самое печальное я осазнаю что ничего не сделать .От этого дикий страх.Вотьэ сейчас трясет на работе всего.


Всегда есть выход, просто он часто в наше время уперается в деньги. В спб я погуглил и нашел клиники где современно лечат позвоночник
Магнит sis 2100 rub
Лазер 1500
УВТ 1900 1 зона
Обычно 5-10 процедур все индивидуально.
Вообщем поставьте себе цель, заработать денег, паралельно делайте то что вам советуют врачи с форума. Лфк, аплекатор кузнецова. Лечите нервы и знайте что ваша проблема решаема. Возможно даже решив проблемы с нервами, решите часть проблем с позвоночником.


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> Всегда есть выход, просто он часто в наше время уперается в деньги. В спб я погуглил и нашел клиники где современно лечат позвоночник
> Магнит sis 2100 rub
> Лазер 1500
> УВТ 1900 1 зона
> ...


Вы видели снимки мои .Там живого места нет.Плюс неправильная осанка .Плюс плоскостопие.Так проблема с нервами вытекает из болей в спине и понимания того что проблемы со спиной нереальные .Процедурами я уберу боль может  быть .Но осанку уже не исправить .Из за этого боли будут постоянно .И потом как работать с болью .Это не реально .


----------



## Стёпа (16 Авг 2020)

Сжимает грудь, это невроз в вашем случае. Какие страшные проблемы с позвоночником? грыжи у всех есть в вашем возрасте, но никто не ложится и не умирает от них, живут и ходят дальше. Идите в бассейн, лфк, ходите больше, питайтесь правильно и все пройдёт.


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Сжимает грудь, это невроз в вашем случае. Какие страшные проблемы с позвоночником? грыжи у всех есть в вашем возрасте, но никто не ложится и не умирает от них, живут и ходят дальше. Идите в бассейн, лфк, ходите больше, питайтесь правильно и все пройдёт.


 Так я пишу что осанка нарушена сильно из за этого на органы давить может скелет .Посмотри фото скидывал  с осанкой пару страниц назад .


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Вобщем мне нужны специалисты в СПб,которые досконально по снимкам и визуальному осмотру и анализам расскажут что и как .Плюс хороший психоневролог или как это называется .Плюс лфк нужные мне ,плюс чтобы рассказали что можно что нельзя как правильно все делать.Врт где найти таких специалистов???


----------



## Eduard1223 (16 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Вобщем мне нужны специалисты в СПб,которые досконально по снимкам и визуальному осмотру и анализам расскажут что и как .Плюс хороший психоневролог или как это называется .Плюс лфк нужные мне ,плюс чтобы рассказали что можно что нельзя как правильно все делать.Врт где найти таких специалистов???


Я вам уже сказал специалисты есть, вы не в деревне живёте. Это лишь вопрос денег. Искривления у вас не серьезные. У меня вообще кривошея и я моложе вас и решаю вопросы как есть. Возьмите себя в руки и боритесь,параллельно копите деньги


----------



## горошек (16 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Я в тупике что делать.?
> [/QU
> А что делали?


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Ходил в клинику к платному неврологу .Молодой парень .Вобще по снимкам толком ничего не увидел да и особо не смотрел.Так же в стоимость входил Один сеанс массажа .От массажа хуже стало.Написал он следующее :М54-дорсалгия.Дорсалгия  на фоне ДДИ шейного грудного и поясничного отделов ,мышечно -тонический синдром .Верхний и нижний кросс синдром .Тревожное расстройство. Далее пытался делать ЛФК ,но не помогает .Тем более я даже незнаю что мне можно делать чтоб спина не рассыпалась дальше .Хожу на эл.форез .лазер и ЛФК в поликлинику .правда не всегда удается .Ребенлк заболел ,пару дней дома был.Делал укол  б12 и гормона какого то .Невролог а поликлинике сказала .Всего 3 раза б12 надо по 1000 дозировка .Не помогает ничего .Главное это страх внутри .Сейчас опять сон пропал .началась опять ощущение пульсации .Точнее оно не проходило ,но я как то спал по 5-6 часов .Хоть и поверхностным сном .Я даже сидеть незнаю как теперь.Сижу как каменный .Все болит .


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> Я вам уже сказал специалисты есть, вы не в деревне живёте. Это лишь вопрос денег. Искривления у вас не серьезные. У меня вообще кривошея и я моложе вас и решаю вопросы как есть. Возьмите себя в руки и боритесь,параллельно копите деньги


 Так где же их найти хороших ???Писал выше как сходил в платную клинику .


----------



## Стёпа (16 Авг 2020)

Видел я ваши фото, вы не горбатый и не кривой. Вы рыхлый...что нужно делать писал выше. Насчёт невролога, скажу так, что платный, что бесплатный лечат одинаково и теми же лекарствами. Если вы так чувствительны к массажу и потом загибаетесь, то вам мануальную нельзя, после вообще все болит, у вас начнётся истерика . Только лфк и бассейн


----------



## Eduard1223 (16 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Так где же их найти хороших ???Писал выше как сходил в платную клинику .


Куда ходили и как звать невролога?


----------



## горошек (16 Авг 2020)

Ну вот не могу понять: вот у вас всё болит, а почему при этом не выпить копеечный диклофенак, чтоб попытаться снять боль? У вас напряжены мышцы, а почему при этом не начать пить не слишком дорогой мидокалм, или толизор, если найдёте, он подешевле? Вот вы не спите, а почему не выпить при этом копеечных настоек, которые я вам предложила, и на ночь и в течении дня? И 2 таблетки атаракса к ним на ночь, вроде он у вас есть. А потом к психиатру обычно, жалуетесь на сон и всё остальное. И я б на вашем месте всё же поклянчила феназепам на первое время.
Хорошего врача по отзывам в инете можно найти, тоже уже говорилось. Питер не деревня. 
Не знаете упражнения, не помогает то что пробуете, так просто лежите пока и расслабляйтесь. Только с компом лёжа поосторожнее. Так обострение может и снимется, а там вам доктор Ступин обещал лфк по видео подогнать. 
Но, пока вы не уберёте свою панику, всё будет бесполезно. Вы поймите, ваша нервозность даёт спазм мышцам, они реагируют болью, боль порождает новый спазм, и круг замкнулся. А мышечные спазмы вашим грыжам тоже не на пользу.


----------



## горошек (16 Авг 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> то вам мануальную нельзя, после вообще все болит,


Не соглашусь. Дочь много курсов уже проходила мануальной, болело только после одного сеанса как-то, и то недолго, и думаю, что-то не так сделали. А когда она сама работала в клинике, то пару дней мучилась с болью в груди и было тяжело дышать. Невролог на работе сделала ей какую-то манипуляцию, и сразу всё прошло. Видно сняла как-то спазм.


----------



## Стёпа (16 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Не соглашусь. Дочь много курсов уже проходила мануальной, болело только после одного сеанса как-то, и то недолго, и думаю, что-то не так сделали. А когда она сама работала в клинике, то пару дней мучилась с болью в груди и было тяжело дышать. Невролог на работе сделала ей какую-то манипуляцию, и сразу всё прошло. Видно сняла как-то спазм.


Так это нужно проверенного врача найти с очень большим опытом набитой руки. А суваться куда попало не стоит. Но с учетом того, что болевой порог очень высокий, то тут нужно быть предельно осторожным в манипуляциях


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Видел я ваши фото, вы не горбатый и не кривой. Вы рыхлый...что нужно делать писал выше. Насчёт невролога, скажу так, что платный, что бесплатный лечат одинаково и теми же лекарствами. Если вы так чувствительны к массажу и потом загибаетесь, то вам мануальную нельзя, после вообще все болит, у вас начнётся истерика . Только лфк и бассейн


Ну массаж то не всем показан .Тем более с множественным грыжеобразованием его нельзя  вроде .Не чувствителен, массажист намял меня не смотря на снимки и вообще незнаю что у меня .Есть ещё гемангиома в позвонке ,так там вроде вобще массировать нельзя ,кстати кто то знает может позвонок болеть с гемангиомой ?Ну не скажите ,хороший грамотный платный невролог ,подчёркиваю грамотный мне кажется заинтересован помочь пациенту а бесплатный только лекарства выписывает пачками.Не разбираясь что и как .Из двух неврологов в поликлиннике ни один не посмотрел сам диск с МРТ .Я понял что вы писали ,делать ЛФК .Так вот загвоздка я незнаю что можно и что нельзя делать .Так как например упражнения для поясницы ,но например их делают если нет грыж вишни и в грудном и наоборот.Да согласен рыхлый.Надо работать над собой .Но опасаюсь сделать что то не так и усугубить положение.


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> Куда ходили и как звать невролога?


Ходил в смарт клиник на обводном к Жакупбаеву А.И.


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну вот не могу понять: вот у вас всё болит, а почему при этом не выпить копеечный диклофенак, чтоб попытаться снять боль? У вас напряжены мышцы, а почему при этом не начать пить не слишком дорогой мидокалм, или толизор, если найдёте, он подешевле? Вот вы не спите, а почему не выпить при этом копеечных настоек, которые я вам предложила, и на ночь и в течении дня? И 2 таблетки атаракса к ним на ночь, вроде он у вас есть. А потом к психиатру обычно, жалуетесь на сон и всё остальное. И я б на вашем месте всё же поклянчила феназепам на первое время.
> Хорошего врача по отзывам в инете можно найти, тоже уже говорилось. Питер не деревня.
> Не знаете упражнения, не помогает то что пробуете, так просто лежите пока и расслабляйтесь. Только с компом лёжа поосторожнее. Так обострение может и снимется, а там вам доктор Ступин обещал лфк по видео подогнать.
> Но, пока вы не уберёте свою панику, всё будет бесполезно. Вы поймите, ваша нервозность даёт спазм мышцам, они реагируют болью, боль порождает новый спазм, и круг замкнулся. А мышечные спазмы вашим грыжам тоже не на пользу.


Спасибо .Я понимаю .Настойки не помогают .Пил и валерьянку  и карвалол и валосердин.Атаракс перестал помогать.И потом он достаточно сильный транквилизатор с побочкой.Все нвпс тоже сильно бьют по ЖКТ а я язвенник .Опасно .Вчера принял на ночь таблетку пенталгина вроде отпустила боль .Комп и телевизор не смотрю уже больше месяца .А если это не мышечная боль ?Феназепам очень сильный ,говорят потом с него тяжело слезть.И потом мне не помогали для сна то что выписывал психиатор .Пил эсциталопрам ,атаракс 3 раза и кветиапин.Просто сон не шел .Спать хочу но не провалиться в сон .Все из за того что пульсация сильная .Вот вроде засыпаю и как начинает сердце колотить причем пульс в норме .Вроде наладил сон более мене по 5-6 часов .Но вторую ночь опять такая фигня .Ещё лежишь и думаешь итак все плохо  с позвоночником ,вот сейчас лежу и ещё хуже становится из за того что матрас не то и подушка тоже .Вобщем такая фигня .Ну и пульсация как бы не лег чувств ее сильно .Плюс шум в ушах ну и тревога ,покалывания в груди были ночью,писал выше ,что были мысли что ребра сердце сдавливают .
.


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Так это нужно проверенного врача найти с очень большим опытом набитой руки. А суваться куда попало не стоит. Но с учетом того, что болевой порог очень высокий, то тут нужно быть предельно осторожным в манипуляциях


 Болевой порог нормальный .Психика слабая)

Вот как бороться с деревянностью спины и шеи ,когда целый день на работе в статичной позе стоя с лопатой.Или вот сейчас сижу.Сижу ровно все болит ,сяду криво вроде полегче .Но умом понимаю что надо ровно сидеть и ходить .Колла так делаю всё спазмируется.Замкнутый круг.

На самом деле пульсация напрягает .От чего это может быть?Это сразу вызывает  страх,кардионевроз .Скажите если пульс в норме и давление тоже .Но пульсация сильная это опасно и почему так ?Ещё напрягает что в кистях какая как дрожь и ладони иногда как опухают и пятнами идут .Очень тоже беспокоит это .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Опять не спал практически .Опять был страх вчера ,было долго не уснуть Был страх за сердце.


Страх не лечится физкультурой. Страх лечится другими специальными лекарствами и Topic состоит в том что Вы пытаетесь найти себе помощь не там, где надо. Ваши жалобы не соответствуют этому форуму.
Вам нужен хороший психоневролог. А уж потом все остальное связанное с тем чтобы спина болела меньше и реже.


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Страх не лечится физкультурой. Страх лечится другими специальными лекарствами и Topic состоит в том что вы пытаетесь найти себе помощь не там где надо. Ваши жалобы не соответствуют этому форуму.
> Вам нужен хороший психоневролог. А уж потом все остальное связанное с тем чтобы спина болела меньше и реже.


Но так страх проистекает из проблем со спиной  в том числе .Доктор Ступин я завтра позвоню по телефону который вы оставили .Что сказать там?Что я  по поводу упражнений от вас ??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Но так страх проистекает из проблем со спиной  в том числе .Доктор Ступин я завтра позвоню по телефону который вы оставили .Что сказать там?Что я  по поводу упражнений от вас ??


Так проблемы такие со спиной у всех, а страх у некотрых.

Это мой телефон.
Ели будете заниматься по удаленке, то я все организую с нашими инструкторами первую встречу, а там как понравиться.


----------



## Elka66 (16 Авг 2020)

От пульсации Мидокалм вам советовали или тизанил,сирдалуд по одной 2 мкг на ночь,заодно мышцы расслабляться и спать с препаратов будете хорошо ,это миорелаксанты,пенталгинами болевой синдром не снимешь,надо НПВС купите ортофен,копейки стоит ,лучше проколоть конечно дней пять и Омез для прикрытия .37 свои к терапевту сводите оак и оам сдайте,в моче ,крови воспаления нет, забудьте.


----------



## горошек (16 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Настойки не помогают .Пил и валерьянку и карвалол и валосердин.


Я вам написала, почему не корвалол, и в какой комбинации какие настойки пить. Вот всем в разной степени помогают.


Александр Л написал(а):


> Атаракс перестал помогать.И потом он достаточно сильный транквилизатор с побочкой.


Не правда. Атаракс совсем не сильный, без побочек практически, раньше я брала даже без рецепта. А чтоб поспать надо сразу 2 на ночь.


Александр Л написал(а):


> .Все нвпс тоже сильно бьют по ЖКТ а я язвенник .Опасно


Так под прикрытием опять же копеечного омепрозола. Все НПВП плохо действуют на желудок. А боль снимать как-то надо.


Александр Л написал(а):


> Феназепам очень сильный ,говорят потом с него тяжело слезть.


Все по-разному. Но за 2 недели привыкание не случится даже у самых чувствительных натур. Да и за месяц тоже. Но и после более длительных приёмов люди слезают. 
Ваша нервозность бьёт по вашему организму сейчас гораздо сильнее, чем все выше перечисленные таблетки. И кстати, язва от стресса тоже частый случай.


----------



## Александр Л (16 Авг 2020)

Сегодня на удивление не болело особо ничего не работе .Переборол как то страх и до вечера нормально поработал .Сделал дома комплекс упражнений .Уф тяжело даётся .Голова кружилась,пот ручьем ,шум у ушах усилился.Все трещит.Теперь задача уснуть нормально .


----------



## Александр Л (17 Авг 2020)

Доброе утро.Опять бессоная ночь .Я уже незнаю что делать и к какому врачу идти .Главные симптомы мозн не хочет отключаться а сон .Осень сильная пульсация которая не даёт заснуть .Прям подкидывает как будто .И сильный шум в ушах или в голове.И какая то внутренняя дрожь чтоли .При этом пульс и давление нормальное .Что это может быть.?

@Elka66, почему думаете что от пульсации поможет ?У вас было так?Не понятно чем пульсация вызвана .


----------



## La murr (17 Авг 2020)

@Александр Л, Александр, здравствуйте!
Можно бесконечно долго описывать своё недомогание, но лучше наконец начать что-то делать, чтобы изменить ситуацию к лучшему.
Обратитесь к неврологу (да для начала хотя бы к терапевту) - приведите своё эмоциональное состояние в порядок, устраните нарушение сна (хотя бы медикаментозно).
Качественный сон очень важен.
Делайте шаги навстречу выздоровлению, не ждите чудес.


----------



## Женя С. (17 Авг 2020)

Добрый день! Просто хочу Вас поддержать, очень больно читать Вашу тему, - сами себя загоняете в угол, паника нарастает как снежный ком. Уже писали, что в первую очередь Вам нужно привести в порядок психо-эмоциональное состояние. Прочтите хотя бы ‘Таблетку от ВСД’ Курпатова. Понятно, это не панацея и не означает, что нужно забыть про врачей, но в чувство немного приводит. Вам нужно понять, что ничего смертельного с Вами не происходит (понятно, что у каждого в любой момент может где-то что-то появиться, но это уже из другой области)... МРТ у Вас нормальное. Вам доктор уже писал, что ориентироваться нужно на симптомы (люди живут с десятками грыж и не знают этого и за всю жизнь не узнают), можно без симптомов сделать МРТ и увидеть картину гораздо хуже, чем у человека с ужасными болями и парезами (у которого грыжа неудачно расположена или куда-нибудь не туда выпал секвестр). У моей старшей дочери параксизмальная тахикардия, в приступ пульс повышается до 250 ударов в минуту (вот это пульсация). Пообщавшись с психотерапевтом (что больше было нужно мне, а не ей), приняв, что у неё не смертельно опасная форма, она работает, занимается спортом и потихоньку морально готовится к операции. Вам нужно для себя понять, что ничего смертельного не происходит, как-то справиться с паникой. У каждого для этого свой способ - психотерапевт, препараты, отвлекаться на что-то, но, в любом случае, это работа над собой, нет волшебной таблетки. А уже, приведя эмоциональное состояние в порядок, заниматься своими физическими проблемами... У многих, кто делал МРТ, оно гораздо хуже, чем у Вас (здесь, на форуме, если следовать Вашей логике, половине так вообще надо белые тапочки покупать, и мне в том числе😉).


----------



## Александр Л (17 Авг 2020)

@Женя С., спасибо за поддержку .Я пытаюсь что то делать .Был у невролога ,был у терапевта ,был у психиатора .Принимал ад и транквилизаторы .Прочитал и просмотрел много на эту тему .Пытаюсь медетировать пока не получается .Применяю технику дыхания.Да нету приступов па с давлением,тахикардией,да вроде ушло чувство смертельного страха ,но  вот эта пульсация не даёт покоя и какое то чувство взбудораженности то-ли или напряжения ,как будто постоянно выплеск адреналина .Чуть свое волнение сразу сильнейшая пульсация внутри.как будто трясет всего .Это очень пугает и напрягает .Из за этого спать не могу и существовать нормально .


----------



## Elka66 (17 Авг 2020)

Гормоны сдайте,исключите гипертериоз.Что за пульсация,подергивания,как нервный тик на веке


----------



## Александр Л (17 Авг 2020)

@Elka66, сдавал гормоны .В начале темы есть.Нет не нервный тик хотя и он бывает.Именно сильная пульсация сердца или биение . В груди,в шее,в ушах ,в затылке .Как будто идёт резкое ускорение биения и очень сильное .Ощущаю прям в голове в шеи и т.д.


----------



## Elka66 (17 Авг 2020)

А давление,пульс, в это время в норме,я бы ещё гормоны пересдала,УЗИ щж,может узлы есть ,бывает такое состояние эутероз,когда гормоны скачут от гипер,до гипо,сахар бы дома померяла в это момент,а так холтер просите,зафиксирует если есть что то,а так на форуме гадать,пальцем в небо


----------



## Александр Л (18 Авг 2020)

Доброе утро .Опять бессоная ночь.Был вчера у психиатора выписал вальдоксан.Принял эффекта 0.Делал вчера УЗИ сердца все в норме .Сахар в норме .Насчёт холтера вчера сказали что не стоит делать .Принял вечером вальдоксан,сна ни а одном глазу ,чем больше лежал тем больше болела и ныла  и затекала спина .Ещё и из за этого не заснуть .Плюс взбудораженое состояние.Осегб сильно устал мучиться .Я в отчаянии .Ничего не помогает .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Был вчера у психиатора выписал вальдоксан.Принял эффекта 0. ...Принял вечером вальдоксан,сна ни а одном глазу ,чем больше лежал тем больше болела и ныла  и затекала спина .Ещё и из за этого не заснуть .Плюс взбудораженое состояние.Очень сильно устал мучиться .Я в отчаянии .Ничего не помогает .


С одной рюмки не пьянеют, а с одной таблетки не вылечиваются.


----------



## горошек (18 Авг 2020)

Ну вот, опять 25! Один препарат попробовал и ничего уже не помогает! Я не знаю этот препарат, но почитала. Это антидепрессант. То есть, ни разу ни снотворное. С чего вас вдруг в сон-то вырубить должно было при ваших проблемах? Действие антидепрессантов накопительное, первые 2 недели это только заход на них. 
Да, психиатры тоже бывают разные. Либо вы проблему как-то не так обозначили, либо говорили ему о том, как боитесь полочек от сильно действующих препаратов, либо ещё что.... Но вопрос со снотворным у вас не решён. 
Сейчас, конечно, без рецепта мало что можно купить, но я в своё время, даже не представляете сколько разных препаратов перепробовала самостоятельно. И дочь тоже. Да, были и ошибки, но мы хоть что-то делали. 
Помню, перед операцией я очень волновалась, и спросила анестезиолога: можно ли мне выпить на ночь феноменам, донормил (снотворное), и пустырник. А она сказала: да пей, в чё будет-то. 
И про ничего не помогает: помнится, от боли вам даже пенталгин помог. И тут опять не понимаю, почему не попить пару недель какой-нибудь НПВП под прикрытием омеза и мидокалм?
Про безобидные настойки уже писать устала. А пион, когда его пьёшь медленно с тёплым питьем, прям даже мышцы немного расслабляет. 
А психиатр вам выписал только этот препарат и больше ничего? 
И магний вам неплохо бы попить. И ноотроп вам какой-нибудь нужен, потому что при стрессе и сосуды головного мозга сужаются.
Эх, не ждите чудес, чудите сами!


----------



## Александр Л (18 Авг 2020)

@горошек, спасибо.Да выписал только вальдоксан .Сказал одну таблетку на ночь принимать.Обозначил проблему  .как тревога ,паника ,бессоница .Вот опять иду к психиатору .А разве можно нпвн с ад и транквилизаторами например принимать ?Состояние взвинченное .Самому никак не прийти в норму .Настойки вчера днём пил .Не помогло .Завтра кровь на гормоны пойду сдавать .На УЗИ надпочечников и щитовидки нету номерков ближайших ,только сентябрь.(((.Надо в ночь выходить работать не представляю как .


----------



## горошек (18 Авг 2020)

Ну, у вашего вальдоксана такого противопоказания не нашла. Почитала у диклофенака, как самого агрессивного среди нпвп, там сочетание с АД с осторожностью, но не прям нельзя. Про транквилизаторы мне читать лениво, но думаю, что с ними можно, т к они не относятся к группе СИОЗС. Настойки надо пить отдельно от еды, медленно, в тёплое питьё, на ночь именно смесь валерьянка-пион-пустырник. И не один день. Попробуйте тогда на ночь донормил. Он просто снотворное. Противопоказаний никаких там практически, продают без рецепта. Но по моему опыту, долго лучше не пить, потом свой сон будет трудно наладить. А в ночь сегодня вам надо любой ценой не работать.
Помимо длительного лечения АД и транклизаторами вам сейчас надо как-то снять это состояние острого невроза и начать спать. Просите феназепам ненадолго. Если на ночь выпить в хорошей дозе, то и поспите, и мыслей мрачных с утра не будет. Подруге дочери в 29 лет его даже назначали как прикрытие для захода на АД, да и сон у неё тоже был нарушен, хотя такого состояния как у вас не было, всё было гораздо легче.


----------



## Александр Л (18 Авг 2020)

Все взял больничный .Сдался в ПНД в дневной стационар .Попробую полечиться .


----------



## Александр Л (18 Авг 2020)

Кароче не взяли в стационар ,сказали такие случаи для больницы .Постоянно чувство тревоги в груди .Вобщем прописали по такой схеме Вальдоксан 1т на ночь.Атаракс 1/2 утром и вечером .И Феназепам при приступах тревоги в качестве скорой помощи.Аот домой пришел опять тревога внутри .


----------



## горошек (18 Авг 2020)

@Александр Л, ну так и феназепам вам в рот. Как по мне, так лечение слабоватое при вашем состоянии. Такое назначение и стационара-то не требует. В стационаре обычно лечат активнее.


----------



## Александр Л (18 Авг 2020)

Так я хотел в стационар а мне отказали сказали только в больницу .Сами понимаете в психушку ехать не вариант .Попробую на таком лечении .


----------



## горошек (18 Авг 2020)

@Александр Л, ну не знаю на счёт психушки.... Может вы сгущаете краски? Моя мама страдала мигренью, жизнь была тяжёлая у нее, и неврозы тоже были. В пдн она ложилась регулярно, может раз в год или реже, при чём старалась сама туда попасть, у нас в городе оно считалось тогда как санаторий почти, и ещё не всех и клали. Там она проходила профилактическое лечение своей мигрени, чтоб приступы были пореже и меньшей интенсивности. Она была совершенно адекватным человеком, не депрессивной, а скорее даже жизнерадостной, и активной уж это точно. Не знаю как в ПДН в целом, но с ней в палате никаких Наполеонов и т п не лежало. Такие же люди, просто с неврозами. У одной, например, муж загулял, вот от стресса избавлялась. Ну и все с чем-то подобным. Когда у меня был невроз, мне тоже говорили, что меня надо класть, но не куда. К тому времени наше чудесное отделение закрыли, один очень грамотный психиатр в Москву подался, второй умер.
Ну а феназепам-то попробовали принять? Вам его выписали?


----------



## Александр Л (23 Авг 2020)

@горошек, феназепам не помогает .Принимал перед сном нет эффекта .Сейчас в день работаю ,2 ночи  спал по 5 часов хоть что то .Все рано какая-то тоска и тревога в груди .Пойду в пнд на след.неделе пусть меняют лекарства .


----------



## горошек (23 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> феназепам не помогает


Может дело в дозеровке? Вы сколько принимали? Ну, практически, ну может быть чтоб не было эффекта. Если дозу увеличь, должен быть обязательно. Значит, ваша нервная система совсем на взводе. У дочери когда было наивсшее проявление невроза, она после 2 мг работать шла. Хотя, сейчас не ручаюсь, что это были не по 0,5 таблетки.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Авг 2020)

@горошек, сейчас вроде полегче .Есть конечно слабость,головокружение,усталость сильная  ,ну и плюс боли в спине ,шеи.Но сна нету .Принимал половину сначала феназепама,потом по целой .Сон поверхностный и его мало .


----------



## горошек (25 Авг 2020)

@Александр Л, а половинка-то от какой дозировки? Сама таблетка феназепама сколько мг? Вряд ли 2,5, с 2,5, думаю, вас все же вырубило бы. Прибавляйте, не бойтесь. Спать вам надо обязательно, часов 9, не меньше, без этого не восстановитесь. Попробуйте Донормил вместе с 0,5 феназепама. Ну или без него.
А восстановление ваше будет длительным, настраивайтесь на это. Займёт минимум месяцы, может растянуться и на годы, для окончательного долечивания. И это не только правильно подобранные медикаменты. Ещё раз повторюсь опять же, вам сейчас и ноотропы нужны. Почему опять же копеечный циннаризин не попробуете? У меня подруга, без выраженного невроза, только при расстройстве сна, только им одним сон нормализовала. Полочек нет у него.
Но кроме лекарств вам необходима работа над собой. Психотерапия да, но за неимением средств ищите свои пути расслабления, и самопсихотерапию организуйте себе.
Я себе для сна вот такой приём придумала, но он, конечно, не работает В полной мере в запущенных состояниях, но попробовать можно:
Я рассуждала так, что если во время сна у нас работает полушарие, отвечающее за образное мышление, то его и надо активизировать. Легли, глаза закрыли и придумайте себе какой-нибудь образ, например, медведь. Повторяйте себе только это слово, и старайтесь вызвать у себя в голове этот образ. Вы должны именно увидеть этого медведя во всех красках и деталях. Сначала, будут мелькать нечеткие и разнообразные образы, например, медведь игрушка, медведь с картинки из книжки, лесной медведь и т п. Остановитесь на одном самом четком, и, повторяя это слово, старайтесь рассмотреть его до полной детализации. Так вы и от мыслей своих отвлечетесь, и переключите мышление на образное. Не сразу будет получаться, сначала параллельно с образом будут идти ваши мысли. Но не сдавайтесь.
Для расслабления можно также лечь в удобную позу, закрыть глаза, и вдумчиво повторять молитву, которая от зубов отскакивает.
И обязательно очки для сна. Помогает выработке мелатонина.
Пройти вам придётся длинный путь, но главное, что это лечится.


----------



## ЕленаС (25 Авг 2020)

Александр, я не врач, но посмотрев ваши заключения по мрт, скажу следующее.
Учитесь жить дальше. Приспосабливайтесь. Боритесь за себя. И начните с того, что перестаньте тратить силы на переживания.
У вас нервные корешки этими грыжами защемляются и отсюда букет ощущений и реакций, вам нужно конечно в стационар, и регулярно. Требуйте направления. Не дадут - пишите жалобы.
Делайте гимнастику, плавайте, худейте, пейте мелоксикам (нпвп), колите мильгамму, полноценно питайтесь белками, витаминами - а вообще, к неврологу по месту жительства.
Не добавляйте страданий к уже имеющимся проблемам. Отвлекайтесь. Смотрите кино, делайте гимнастику. Конечно, с такими грыжами, особенно в шее, и всд будет, и панические атаки. Но важно не доводить. Лечитесь.
Помоги вам Господь.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Авг 2020)

Корешки не защемляются.На снимках этого нет.Спасибо конечно на добром слове.Грыжи были и раньше но панических атак на было и всд не проявлялось особо,жил нормальной жизнью.В какой стационар ?По неврологии ??Был у невролога по месту жительства ,дала направление в реабелитационный центр в такой же поликлиннике .Там Эл.форез ,магнит ,лазер .Ничего не помогло .Ну и плюс ЛФК .Я уже и не ходил последнюю неделю  из за работы .Надо семью кормить.Больше не дадут направление.А по этому что дали ,там только один отдел лечение по полису ОМС ..


----------



## Александр Л (25 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> А половинка-то от какой дозировки? Сама таблетка феназепама сколько мг? Вряд ли 2,5, с 2,5, думаю, вас все же вырубило бы. Прибавляйте, не бойтесь. Спать вам надо обязательно, часов 9, не меньше, без этого не восстановитесь. Попробуйте Донормил вместе с 0,5 феназепама. Ну или без него.


Посмотрел сейчас 1мг дозировка .Не хочу подсаживаться на Феназепам.За совет с медведем спасибо .Попробую .Кстати уже 3 день нет тревоги в груди и болей слева в груди .Но болит спина с шеей и суставы .Просто работа сейчас тяжёлая идёт .Надо дотерпеть ещё хотя бы сентябрь .Там менять буду работу .Принимаю как писал ранее вальдоксан на ночь и утро-вечер 1/2 атаракс .Ем с удовольствием .Даже очень ,килограммы возвращаются ))).Работа не даёт негативно мыслить .До поздна  работаю и рано встаю .Цинеаризин есть дома а его можно с Атараксом и Вальдоксаном?


----------



## горошек (25 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Цинеаризин есть дома а его можно с Атараксом и Вальдоксаном?


Можно, он ноотроп. Дочери назначали вместе с ад и феназепамом. Не бойтесь феназепама! 2 недели можете пить в тех дозах, которые вам помогают. Но может с антидепрессантом вашим хватит и 1 мг. За 2 недели даже по инструкции не будет зависимости, а на деле все пьют и дольше. Потом понижайте дозу и пропускайте дни. Я просто многое перепробовала, он лучше всех убирает тревожность в текущий момент, а не на перспективу. Судя по тому, что вас не слишком берет назначенный набор лекарств, невроз у вас махровый. Сон наладить обязательно и срочно!
Но медведь-то не обязательно, любой свой образ берите, если совсем не идёт, придумайте другой образ, а как добьётесь его четкости, то следующий, и так пока не уснёте.
Но я смотрю и мысли у вас здравые появились! В первых сообщениях вы все к грыжам сводили. Но позвоночником тоже заниматься вам надо параллельно с нервной системой. Но вроде уже тоже начали. И тут тоже постепенно и навсегда.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Авг 2020)

Принимал фенозепам 1мг .Правда принимал его после ночной смены ,чтоб днём спать но не помогло .И один раз на ночь принимал тоже не очень .Может палёный какой,незнаю)).Попробую сегодня циннаризин таблетку .Мысли то здравые.Только вот спиной чтобы заниматься надо понять с сего начинать и порядок действий.Нужно чтобы вот конкретно сказали делать такие то упражнения ,закачивать такие то мышцы .Прокалывать такие то лекарства .Принимать такие то добавки .Делать такие то процедуры и так далее .Тут узнвл что у друга лучшего у мамы грыжи вобще между каждым позвонком и ничего как то живёт ,дожила уже до 60 с чем то лет .водит машину ,копается в огороде на даче .А насчёт фенозепама ресурсы все пишут очень жёстко ,мол привыкание ,как наркотик бла бла бла и т.д.Впи огромное спасибо что поддерживаете меня и советуете .Как то легче даже становится .А то вон Елена написала что мне только Господь поможет ((([/QUOTE]


----------



## ЕленаС (25 Авг 2020)

Александр, на снимках корешки не видно) Как и что защемляется, можно судить по другим анализам. Мне ЭМГ делали, показало корешковый синдром.
Стационар нужен с вытяжкой позвоночника и физ.процедурами. Неврология это только симптомы снимать.
Есть суставная гимнастика, мне только для шеи показывали, она помогает.
Вообще, ваш удел плавание, ЛФК. И искать причину. Если весь позвоночник, то это на уровне генетики или системного нарушения. Тут надо и питание менять.
А по поводу феназепамов - мне больше кино помогает на ночь. Особенно из классики кинематографа. Смотришь часа два, а в это время гимнастику делаешь. А таблетки никакие меня не успокаивают. Я пробовала афобазол, новопассит и травы. Вообще бесполезно. Но когда что-то реально делаешь, чтобы решить проблему, это реально успокаивает.

Тут на форуме часто упоминаются панич. атаки. Особенно у шейников. Хочу сказать, это на уровне физиологии, а не психики. Уберите синдром позв. артерии, и настроение придет в норму.
Когда крови не хватает стволовым структурам, организм выдает и такую реакцию. Психика наслаивается и страдает вторично.
Не к психиатру надо, а лечить позвоночник (если поддается). а психику корректировать и помогать мозгу.
Чувствуете тревогу, депрессию - направьте силы на помощь себе. А не на саморазрушение от переживаний.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Авг 2020)

@ЕленаС, а у вас что было и как вы лечили ?Подскажите по поводу гимнастики ?К сожалению никто не даст мне направление в стационар. Питание хочу менять.Точнее пытаюсь .Надо только понять что лучше всего полезно .Что за ЭМГ расшифруйте ?


ЕленаС написал(а):


> Тут на форуме часто упоминаются панич. атаки. Особенно у шейников. Хочу сказать, это на уровне физиологии, а не психики. Уберите синдром позв. артерии, и настроение придет в норму.
> Когда крови не хватает стволовым структурам, организм выдает и такую реакцию. Психика наслаивается. и страдает вторично.
> Не к психиатру надо, а лечить позвоночник (если поддается). а психику корректировать и помогать мозгу.
> Чувствуете тревогу, депрессию - направьте силы на помощь себе. А не на саморазрушение от переживаний.


А как понять что синдром позвоночной артерии есть?И как его убрать?


----------



## ЕленаС (25 Авг 2020)

Завтра напишу, у нас 23.00
ЭМГ  электромиограмма. Показывает рефлекторную реакцию мышц на электростимул. Естественно, рефлекс замыкается на спинномозговых структурах


Александр Л написал(а):


> А как понять что синдром позвоночной артерии есть?И как его убрать?


у кого есть, тот знает(((.
Это на УЗДГ с функц.пробами выявляется. Если ничего не делать, то голова болит , кружится, состояние противное, голова мутная. У меня это есть
Помогают не антидепрессанты. А воротник на шею надувной). 
И гимнастика. Я только шейную знаю.


----------



## горошек (25 Авг 2020)

Подождите с закачивание мышц. Сейчас вам главное расслабить мышцы, они у вас ещё и нервной системой спазмированы. То есть, учитесь расслабляться душой и телом. И освоить правильное поведение. Про это есть на сайте доктора Ступина. Ну типа, приседание вместо наклонов, правильно вставать с постели, подушку под спину при сидении и т п. А гимнастику самую легкую и плавную. Я уже везде писала, что не знаю как, но нервная система участвует и в движении. Не даром при неврозах возникает астении. Организм сигнализирует о том, что ему нужен покой, в том числе и телесный. А у вас и без того работа тяжёлая. Так что пока лучше отдыхать лёжа. 
Про феназепам я тоже много читала. Все по-разному. Но за месяц никто не подсел точно. Тут надо долго и большие дозы. И я это привыкание видела даже на дочери. Но она пила долго, бесконтрольно и даже с утра 2 таблетки, т к работать  как-то надо было, а к врачу идти не хотела. Да, это реальная ломка. Но слезла под прикрытием другого препарат достаточно легко снижая дозы. Так что даже это обратимо.


----------



## ЕленаС (25 Авг 2020)

@горошек, там гимнастика еле еле заметная, вроде микродвижений по Гитту. И на статику. Никакого напряга.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Авг 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> у кого есть, тот знает(((.
> Это на УЗДГ с функц.пробами выявляется. Если ничего не делать, то голова болит , кружится, состояние противное, голова мутная. У меня это есть
> Помогают не антидепрессанты. А воротник на шею надувной).
> и гимнастика. Я только шейную знаю.


Уздг делал .Не выявили проблем .


ЕленаС написал(а):


> ...там гимнастика еле еле заметная, вроде микродвижений по Гитту. И на статику. Никакого напряга.


Расскажите как время будет про гимнастику?


----------



## горошек (25 Авг 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Тут на форуме часто упрминаются панич. атаки. Особенно у шейников. Хочу сказать, это на уровне физиологии, а не психики. Уберите синдром позв. артерии, и настроение придет в норму.
> Когда крови не хватает стволовым структурам, организм выдает и такую реакцию. Психика наслаивается. и страдает вторично.
> Не к психиатру надо, а лечить позвоночник (если поддается). а психику корректировать и помогать мозгу.
> Чувствуете тревогу, депрессию - направьте силы на помощь себе. А не на саморазрушение от переживаний.


Да, бывает по-разному. Но на форуме с паническими атаками и всд подавляющее большинство тех, в кого с шеей все нормально. А сужение сосудов головного мозга происходит и при стрессе, как и спазм мышц, который тоже может иметь и другие причины. 
В корешках я не разбираюсь, но тут доверяю мнению доктора Ступина.
И потом, при корешковом синдроме другая симптоматика. А вы дальше разговор ведёте о синдроме позвоночной артерии. Каша какая-то....
Ну, а кому фильмы помогают успокоиться, того ещё не приперло, это уж точно. Тут сытый голодного не разумеет.


Александр Л написал(а):


> Расскажите как время будет про гимнастику?


Да, я представляю. Микродвижение с множеством повторений. Помню, тут на форуме кому-то и эта гимнастика не пошла. 
А ещё помню, Рудковский писал, что прорабатывать гимнастикой можно только самый верхний и нижний отделы шеи, а середина лучше не трогать.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Авг 2020)

Вобще нужна подушка хорошая ,что посоветуете для проблемной шеи?И спать на чем лучше ?


----------



## горошек (25 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Вобще нужна подушка хорошая ,что посоветуете для проблемной шеи?И спать на чем лучше ?


Ортопедическую по высоте плеча и на которой будет вам удобно именно по вашим ощущениям.

А на чем сейчас спите?


----------



## Александр Л (25 Авг 2020)

Туссой - тонкий матрас ИКЕА


----------



## горошек (25 Авг 2020)

Тонкий это сколько? Я не супер специалист, но по мне так см 9-10 надо. Тут есть тема про матрасы ортопедические на форуме. Но все равно, каждый подбирает под свои ощущения.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Авг 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Тонкий это сколько? Я не супер специалист, но по мне так см 9-10 надо.


8 см


----------



## Александр Л (28 Авг 2020)

Приветствую всех .Вообще хотел отписаться как дела обстоят.Рабоиаю каждый день .Очень сильно устаю.Устаю даже через 2-3 часа работы .С 8 утра до 8 вечера на ногах .Встаю в 5-20 .Ложусь в 12-30.Постоянно затекает шея и между лопатками болит .И ещё нет постоянно где крестец и где то в тазу ну и стопы устают сильно.Кончился Атаракс позавчера и не купить на работе до поздна за городом  .Вчера вечером словил тревогу перед сном .Сердце опять стучало .В понедельник иду делать холтер ,так же зайду узнаю результаты крови на гормоны .Подскажите что для ног можно какие упражнения для плоскостопия?И что может в тазу болеть даже просто от стояния на месте и хождения даже без нагрузки.Не то что прям сильно болит а как то тянет ,как будто в напряжении из за этого усталость сильная там сразу .

@Доктор Ступин вы писали ранее что одна нога корче другой.Но в детской карточке ничего подобного не было никогда и мама сказала что такого никогда не говорили .Из за чего это могло произойти и куда обратиться для точной диагностики и что делать для исправления ситуации или облегчения ?

И вообще могут у меня быть постоянные боли и усталость из за того что мышцы плохо развиты и рыхлое тело ?

Извините что подробно все пишу ,но только здесь могу высказаться о своих проблемах и получить какие то советы .Близкие и родные не понимают меня,вроде как это был здоровый мужик и вдруг стал практически инвалидом .


----------



## Стёпа (28 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин вы писали ранее что одна нога корче другой.Но в детской карточке ничего подобного не было никогда и мама сказала что такого никогда не говорили .Из за чего это могло произойти и куда обратиться для точной диагностики и что делать для исправления ситуации или облегчения ?


До 1,5 см это норма, все такие.


----------



## Александр Л (28 Авг 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> До 1,5 см это норма, все такие.


Как вы узнали что до 1.5 у меня?


----------



## Стёпа (28 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> И вообще могут у меня быть постоянные боли и усталость из за того что мышцы плохо развиты и рыхлое тело ?



Ну если вы всю жизнь лежали на диване, едите жирное, отрастили пузо. То они конечно рыхлые, но это не значит, что вы сейчас должны их привести резко в тонус. Вам все уже пишут одни тоже, что нужно начинать с банальных упражнений первого уровня, идти в бассейн с инструктором и менять работу , без поднятия тяжестей. Все почему-то думают, что за неделю начнут летать, как в 20 лет, нет такого не будет никогда и это нужно принять! Позвоночник стареет, а не молодеет и нужно поддерживать себя в форме, чтобы старческие изменения не прогрессировали быстрее. Вы можете обижаться или нет, но тут есть люди и с более серьёзными проблемами, но все держат себя в руках и никто не истерит. Все понимают, что нужно время и терпение и труд над собой.


Александр Л написал(а):


> Как вы узнали что до 1.5 у меня?


Вам это никто не скажет, пока ортопед  не измерит. Если перекос будет выше нормы, могут прописать стельку.


----------



## ЕленаС (28 Авг 2020)

Александр, я обещала написать про гимнастику для позвоночника, но я делаю только для шеи. Однако все равно, с учетом вашего образа жизни с 12 часовым стоянием на ногах, предложу вам следующее.
Вообще гимнастику нужно показывать, а не писать про нее.
Я напишу то, что не требует времени или можно делать между делом на работе.
1. Три минуты утром после вставания и туалета: легли на коврик на живот, руки за голову, локти в стороны. Ноги развели немного в стороны. Поднимаете одновременно верхние и нижние конечности с частотой два раза в секунду. Делаете первый день 50-80 раз (сколько можете), потом увеличиваете. Мне невролог сказал, что до 900 можно увеличивать. Это укрепляет мышцы спины. Шею не напрягаем! Двигаем корпусом!
2. Для шеи простой комплекс, одобренный РАН  дают в поликлинике. На ютуб похожий и проверенный мною есть, чтобы не описывать словами 






3. Гимнастика Гитта для шеи.
https://ok.ru/video/1380333783629

Тут просто посмотрите смысл.
Он в том, чтобы улучшить питание сустава, не травмировав его! Вам не надо делать резкие повороты и давать нагрузки.
Я к гимнастике Гитта прибавляю движения из йоги. Но их нужно показывать. Суть в том, чтобы на каждый отдел позвоночника делать легкие, не травмирующие, но осознанные движения, улучшающие кровоток и питание.
- легкие неторопливые движения на сгибание-разгибание во все стороны: вперед-назад, вправо-влево, амплитуда градусов по 10-15 в каждую сторону; легкие повороты вправо-влево, каждое движение повторяется раз по 10. Сопровождается дыханием: в крайней точке вдох, в центре - выдох.
Тоже самое покрутить разрабатываемым отделом позвоночника еле заметно по часовой стрелке и против. Можно делать такие легкие движения в любом направлении, бывает, что организм сам подсказывает, как.
На каждый отдел позвоночника делать отдельно, выделить минут по 7.
Вначале этой гимнастики или отдельно можно делать - встать на носочки, вытянуть руки вверх. Наклониться назад градусов на 10. Почувствовать напряжение мышц. Опуститься и выпрямиться. Потом наклониться вперед.

4. Чтобы не болели ноги на работе. Перекатываться с носков на пятки. Улучшает отток крови.
от плоскостопия своя гимнастика, она есть в интернете в разных вариантах. Давно находила ребенку, и в поликлинике давали, но сейчас не помню. Найдите удобную, чтобы на работе иногда делать.

5. Дома комплекс для спины из трех частей
https://my.mail.ru/mail/flura_ivanova/video/4/133.html




__





						Гимнастика для укрепления спины, часть 2. Лана Палей – смотреть видео онлайн в Моем Мире | Коваленко Владимир
					

Гимнастика для укрепления спины, часть 2. Лана Палей – 1 335 просмотров, продолжительность: 11:10 мин. Смотреть бесплатно видеоальбом Коваленко Владимира в социальной сети Мой Мир.




					my.mail.ru
				







__





						Гимнастика для укрепления спины, часть 3. Лана Палей – смотреть видео онлайн в Моем Мире | Флюра Иванова
					

Гимнастика для укрепления спины, часть 3. Лана Палей – 940 просмотров, продолжительность: 07:02 мин. Смотреть бесплатно видеоальбом Флюры Ивановой в социальной сети Мой Мир.




					my.mail.ru
				



Я его усиливала - он слишком простой. Держала позы раза два дольше по времени с той же повторностью

по гимнастике с вашими грыжами консультируйтесь с врачом. Но я думаю, от этих упражнений не должно быть вреда. Пусть меня поправят, если я не права, специалисты.
С гимнастикой из йоги - это испорченный телефон. Мне показала женщина, которая занималась,а я, не все поняв, пишу словами. Но суть хочу донести: мы делаем осознанные движение на разные отделы позвоночника,с небольшой амплитудой, улучшая состояние связочно-мышечного аппарата и кровоток.


----------



## Александр Л (28 Авг 2020)

Стёпа написал(а):


> Ну если вы всю жизнь лежали на диване, едите жирное, отрастили пузо. То они конечно рыхлые, но это не значит, что вы сейчас должны их привести резко в тонус. Вам все уже пишут одни тоже, что нужно начинать с банальных упражнений первого уровня, идти в бассейн с инструктором и менять работу , без поднятия тяжестей. Все почему-то думают, что за неделю начнут летать, как в 20 лет, нет такого не будет никогда и это нужно принять! Позвоночник стареет, а не молодеет и нужно поддерживать себя в форме, чтобы старческие изменения не прогрессировали быстрее. Вы можете обижаться или нет, но тут есть люди и с более серьёзными проблемами, но все держат себя в руках и никто не истерит. Все понимают, что нужно время и терпение и труд над собой.


Ну я не писал что за неделю .Работу я менять буду .Надо ещё 2 месяца продержаться .И я понимаю что нужно время .На диване не лежал ,работа была сопряжена с физ нагрузками  всегда .Работал 7 лет на мебели ,сейчас 5 гол на дороге Ел  конечно много всего плохого,Фаст фуд ,из за работы в основном и нехватки времени что то готовить .Жирное любил ,мучного много ,ну и пиво любил .Сейчас потихоньку меняю пристрастия .Мучное ем иногда ,жирное стараюсь не есть ,соленое,сладкое иногда .Ну я не истерю сейчас уже,просто написал .Не обижаюсь все нормально .


----------



## Стёпа (28 Авг 2020)

Выше дали хороший комплекс от Ланы Палей, она все делает медленно и движения мягкие. Мне тоже нравится этот канал от доктора Евдокименко, грамотный врач.


Александр Л написал(а):


> Ну я не писал что за неделю .Работу я менять буду .Надо ещё 2 месяца продержаться .И я понимаю что нужно время .На диване не лежал ,работа была сопряжена с физ нагрузками  всегда .Работал 7 лет на мебели ,сейчас 5 гол на дороге Ел  конечно много всего плохого,Фаст фуд ,из за работы в основном и нехватки времени что то готовить .Жирное любил ,мучного много ,ну и пиво любил .Сейчас потихоньку меняю пристрастия .Мучное ем иногда ,жирное стараюсь не есть ,соленое,сладкое иногда .Ну я не истерю сейчас уже,просто написал .Не обижаюсь все нормально .


Вот и отлично, что понимаете! Терпение и желание поменять образ жизни приведёт вас к успеху!


----------



## Александр Л (28 Авг 2020)

@ЕленаС, спасибо вам огромное !


----------



## ЕленаС (28 Авг 2020)

Александр, с учетом вашего МРТ и образа работы вы просто подвижник. И думаю, что вы психически здоровый человек, изначально, и про панические атаки это вторичное, просто вам очень тяжело жить и от этого у вас симптомы.  Я работаю 8 часов и устаю через 3 часа сидя за компьютером, глаза болят и голова, одеваю надувной воротник и никто этого не видит. А как вам стоять 12 часов тяжело! А есть возможность сменить работу? Чтобы было кресло, в котором можно откинуться иногда? Я в кабинете держу и коврик для зарядки, и обед у меня есть. А еще зачем-то плачусь на свою долю... Тут почитаешь, и поймешь, что ты не один такой страдалец, есть люди, которым тяжелее!


----------



## Александр Л (28 Авг 2020)

@ЕленаС, менять работу конечно буду.Пока плохо понимаю куда устроиться с моими проблемами .Ещё 2 месяца доработаю тут .Про йогу интересно но непонятно ,есть видео по которому вы обучались?Ну я не просто чтоб ,хожу много по 15 км бывает в день .И от ходьбы устает шея и спина и ноги и все .


----------



## горошек (28 Авг 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> .Рабоиаю каждый день .Очень сильно устаю.Устаю даже через 2-3 часа работы .С 8 утра до 8 вечера на ногах .Встаю в 5-20 .Ложусь в 12-30.


Ну тут и самый крепкий организм не выдержит! Даже абсолютно здоровый человек не рассчитан на такие нагрузки ежедневно.


----------



## Александр Л (31 Авг 2020)

Приветствую всех.Побывал сегодня в клинике на Театральной у невролога .Хотел просто по снимкам проконсультироваться ,тот сразу заподозрил у меня стресс .В общих чертах сказал что все боли от стресса и депрессии..Глянул снимки,провел стандартные тесты ,сказал что ничего страшного не видит .Мол я пришел на своих двоих ,могу нагнуться и коснуться руками пола и т.д.Скащал что лечить надо психику прежде всего .Причем не таблетками а у психотерапевта .Дал контакты психотерапевта знакомого .Также сказал надо сделать капельницы.Эксперты подскажите для чего это и целесообразно ли делать?
Регенирирующая терапия номер 7 по схеме :
а.Внутревенно струйно :
-Актовегин р-н 10.0 мл +Глюкоза 5%-10.0 мл.
б.Внутривенно капельно (медленно):
-Реамберин р-р 200.0
в.Внутривенно струйно :
-Милдронат р-р 10.0 мл.+NaCl 0.9 % р.-р -10.0ил.
г.Внутривенно струйно (медленно):
-Гептрал р-р 400 мг.
Также сказал к кинезиологу сходить хотя бы раз на РС массаж.
Вобщем к психотерапевту буду записываться .А вот насчёт капельниц сомнения нало ли?Кстати сегодня анализы узнал по гормонам ,алт,АСТ,глюкоза ,креатинин ,мочевина ,белок общий ,гаммаглютамилтранспептидаза,с-реатиаеый белок ,холестерин общий .все в норме


----------



## горошек (31 Авг 2020)

А по деньгам готовы к психотерапевту ходить? За один сеанс точно ничего не решиться. А то, что вам таблетки на нужны в таком вашем состоянии, это тоже не правильно как по мне. Не бросайте приём таблеток, не надо. 
Да и психотерапевты бывают разные. Я уже писала, как дочь была а психотерапевта в НИИ психиатрии. Что ей та только не наговорила! Например: иди работай, а то муж тебя бросит. И это при том, что она объясняла врачу, что по своему состоянию работать на может. Да, ещё и кучу лекарств сильнодействующих назначила, включая феназепам, к которому у неё и так к тому времени была уже зависимость. 
А помогла простой врач психиатр, женщина в возрасте. На двух препаратах и убедив ее в том, что она выйдет из этого состояния. Так что не всем врачам можно верить.


----------



## Александр Л (1 Сен 2020)

Уважаемые доктора прокомментируйте назначение капельниц.А то что то страшно непонятно что а себя вливать .Да и дорого .


горошек написал(а):


> А по деньгам готовы к психотерапевту ходить? За один сеанс точно ничего не решиться. А то, что вам таблетки на нужны в таком вашем состоянии, это тоже не правильно как по мне. Не бросайте приём таблеток, не надо.
> Да и психотерапевты бывают разные...


Ну попробывать можно .Я не бросаю пока .Пью вальдоксан и атаракс .Сон пока не могу нормализовать .4-5часов сплю .Вот два выходных и сплю также как и в рабочее время.Засыпаю нормально но потом просыпаюсь и не уснуть .


----------



## ЕленаС (1 Сен 2020)

А до вальдоксана была бессонница? Он действует на разные типы серотониновых рецепторов, может быть это побочка. Серотонин влияет на засыпание (вспомним препарат мелаксен, где его предшественник) Я раньше пила его, но у меня эффект такой, что засыпаешь хорошо, а через 4 часа проснулся выспавшимся, и весь день как сова, превращенная в жаворонка.


----------



## ЕленаС (1 Сен 2020)

Про капельницы мысли такие...  З
Зачем гептрал, не понятно (сами препараты не токсичные для печени). Или у вас с этим проблема?
Актовегин я папе колола - эффекта не почувствовала. Это поддержка для мозга. Однако по моему мнению лучше церебролизин (видела, что действует, в отличие от актовегина). Но хуже не будет.
У вас реамберин для чего вместе с гептралом? Проблемы с печенью? Интоксикации?
Милдронат полезен, поддерживает сердце и мозг. 
Я бы сходила к классическому неврологу на участок с этим всем. И от нее взяла бы направление на бесплатные капельницы, заплатите только за лекарства и медсестре презенты.  Не надо идти и делать бездумно, что платный доктор насочинил.

Вообще лучше бы вы сходили не к психотерапевту, а к платному нейрохирургу куда-нибудь, где проводят обстоятельные консультации. Чтобы вам все разъяснили подробно и не торопясь.
Обычно в отделениях больниц они заняты по горло, особо некогда им. Но есть где-то врачи, где на консультацию отведен час.
Погуглите врачей в вашем городе, прозвоните, узнайте условия приема, отзывы почитайте.
Потом опять к неврологу, к другому. По моему опыту нейрохирурги не понимают всех хитросплетений неврологической симптоматики. Они другим заведуют. У вас грыжи по всему позвоночнику. Где-то они действительно не дают особой симптоматики, а где-то, например в шейном отделе, грыжи и другие изменения могут приводить к защемлению сосудов и нервов, например, к стимуляции вегетативного симпатического сплетения шеи. У моей знакомой , у которой тоже шейный остеохондроз, настоящие панические атаки (боится из дома одна выходить) : сердцебиение, спазм сосудов такой, что руки белеют и холодеют. Когда носит воротник - все в порядке.
Да, у нее было потрясение в жизни, и с этого все началось. Но как объяснил мне невролог, на первом месте невроз, но стимуляция нервных окончаний из-за вертеброгенной компрессии и является пусковым механизмом развития симптомов , которые ощущаешь непосредственно.
В каждом случае все сложно и индивидуально. Придется ходить по врачам и искать того, кто сможет вами заняться. А для этого сначала сами успокойтесь. Т.к. если врач видит нервного пациента, он большую часть симптомов списывает на нервы. К сожалению, здоровый (даже врач) больного не понимает.

Для примера.  Вы писали выше, что по УЗДГ у вас все в норме (при том, что в шее проблем много по МРТ). Я много раз сдавала - тоже норма. А голова болит(((. А когда сдала с функциональными пробами, то оказалось, есть вертерброгенная компрессия при поворотах.
Я думала, вот две позвоночные артерии. Одна защемляется при повороте влево на 50%. Ну и что? она несет всего 15 % крови, влево я особо не поворачиваюсь, и даже если иногда эти 7% иногда не достигают мозга, что же мне так плохо?
А оказывается, дело не в этих процентах. А в реакции сосудистого спазма.
На позвоночной артерии есть рецепторы, от них сигнал идет дальше  (надеюсь, к сосудам не всего мозга, а только некоторых структур (заднего мозга)), и в голове начинается очень неприятное явление,называющееся спазмом сосудов.
На снимках и на УЗДГ этого не увидеть - мы живем в динамике, и когда вы лежите на столе и вас обследуют, скорее всего результат будет лучше того, чем если бы вас мониторили в движении. И это не мои слова, а нейрохирурга, который отговорил меня от дорогостоящих исследований, которые покажут что я здорова (и впоследствии какой-нибудь врач направит лечить только нервы).

Чтобы понять, что происходит с конкретным пациентом, нужно собирать целый консилиум врачей. Поэтому нужно пробовать разные методы лечения. И где-то вы найдете свой. Но скорее всего, вам просто некогда лечиться с таким графиком жизни.


----------



## Александр Л (1 Сен 2020)

@ЕленаС, но у меня голова не болит практически и давление в норме если не нервничаю .С пробами надо сделать да .Лечиться буду .Ещё 2 месяца отработаю .Пото отпуск и начну лечение .Потом смена работы .
Насчёт капельниц я сам не понимаю зачем мне назначили .Но про Гептрал и Милдронат прочитал что хорошие препараты.Гептрал по мимо чистки печени бороться с депрессией ,как пишут после него повышается настроение .А Милдронат он же мельдоний способствует улучшению работоспособности ,улучшению работы мозга ,улучшению памяти и.т.д.С  печенью  проблем у меня нет .Актовегин и реамбарин вобще не понимаю для чего. .Насчёт нейрохирурга ,так он же только операции делает а мне не надо .Этого невролога выбирал а том числе и по отзывам и по стажу работы.Нпмчет попасть к неврологу в поликлиннику м этим проблемы там запись на 2 недели вперёд да и неврологи так себе .Вообще продолжу поиски невролога и попробую к психотерапевту обратится.А по поводу Вальдоксана до него также спал.


----------



## горошек (1 Сен 2020)

Отработать 2 месяца ещё в таком состоянии почти не реально. Высыпаться нужно как минимум. Попробуйте донормил чтоли... У меня, кстати, мой невроз начался когда я работала полтора месяца по 2 смены за себя и за сменщицу в условиях физического и психического напряжения. А потом небольшой прям стресс, и понеслось. И спала я прям как и вы: засыпала ещё более-менее, с к утру проснулся и всё, весь организм на взводе, мысли бегают, тело уже не расслабляется.


----------



## Александр Л (1 Сен 2020)

@горошек, у нас люди так более десяти лет работают по сном 4-5 часов .Сейчас вроде состояние получше .Треаог и паник нет .Видимо таблетки делают свое дело .Единственное сплю мало .


----------



## горошек (1 Сен 2020)

@Александр Л, все люди разные. Кто-то может, кто-то нет. По мне так сон вам надо налаживать срочно и обязательно.


----------



## Александр Л (2 Сен 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> А до вальдоксана была бессонница? Он действует на разные типы серотониновых рецепторов, может быть это побочка. Серотонин влияет на засыпание (вспомним препарат мелаксен, где его предшественник) Я раньше пила его, но у меня эффект такой, что засыпаешь хорошо, а через 4 часа проснулся выспавшимся, и весь день как сова, превращенная в жаворонка.


До Вальдоксана была бессоница .Но это не в полной мере бессоница а проблемы со сном .Немного то я сплю .Но мало и поверхностно.


----------



## горошек (2 Сен 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> До Вальдоксана была бессоница .Но это не в полной мере бессоница а проблемы со сном .Немного то я сплю .Но мало и поверхностно.


Бессонница это не отсутствие сна, а его нарушение. И проблема возникает тогда, когда человек не чувствует себя отдохнувшим и восстановившимся после сна. Кто-то и после 5-6 часов может быть огурцом, а кому-то нужно 9-10.

*Александр Л, *мне вот прям почему-то жалко ваших денег, потраченных на психотерапевтов. Вы вот сами говорите, что на таблеточках вам стало спокойнее, да и по сообщениям видно, что ваши мысли стали более здравыми. Денег у вас особо нет, они вам ещё и на реальное лечение пригодятся. По большому счёту, при неврозах они нужны только в случае панических атак. Да и с этим можно справиться работой над собой самому. Она и с психотерапевтом будет работа всё равно самому, только при его руководстве. Но многое по этой теме можно и в инете найти. А бессонницу психотерапией точно не вылечишь.


----------



## Александр Л (2 Сен 2020)

@горошек, да, вы во многом правы .Прибрал тут себе фитнес браслет ми банд 4,вчера показал что спал 5-40 .хотя по ощущениям спал меньше .Пульс зато удобно отслеживать .С психотерапевтом все равно хочу встретиться .Надо избавляться от ипохондрии .А то как кольнет где,сразу страх .Вот сейчас иногда колет в грудной клетке .Хотя страха нет .И кстати сегодня не болит спина и шея впервые за долгое время ,достаточно комфортно чувствую на работе.Но вот боли в грудной клетке напрягают .Жду 11го там узнаю результаты холтера Вот насчёт капельниц думаю что делать .Делать или нет ?Насчёт денег вы правы.Денег нет и жалко  их.


----------



## горошек (2 Сен 2020)

Капельницы я б не стала. Ничего такого жизненно важного в них нет. Я так понимаю, с печенью же нет у вас проблем? Я всегда иду по пути наименьшего сопротивления. Вены колоть надо только при крайней необходимости. Вместо милдроната я бы пропила мой любимый пикамилон. И не стимулирует. А про милдронат я не понялала, есть ли у него стимулирующее действие, раз спортсмены применяют мельдоний, получается есть. вам сейчас любая стимуляция противопоказана. Даже чай лучше свести к минимуму. Там тоже пишут, что он подходит для поддержки организм в период перегрузок. У меня он еще и вегетатику неплохо убирает, когда волны какие-то к голове подкатывают разбалансированно с дыханием, не знаю, как это по-другому объяснить. Актовигин давно признан пустышкой. Для печени шрот расторопши ела бы или т п. А потом, вы не боитесь лишний раз по больницам мотаться при вашей ипохондрии в период коронавируса? У меня нет ипохондрии, но пока стараюсь не ходить. Ни с синдромом Титце сейчас не пошла, ни по наблюдению по поводу удалённой щитовидки. Иногда лучшее лечение это покой, а не мотаться куда-то.
Про ипохондрию. Уйдёт нервозность на таблеточках, станет меньше тревожность и ипохондрия вместе с ней, хотя бы частично. Тогда и решите, что с этим делать.  Да, многое запускает мысль, но когда нервная система покрепче, то эта мысль так и остаётся в основном в голове, не вызывая проявлений вегетатики. А когда она слаба, то с мыслью приходят и нежелательные реакции, которые потом тоже запускают поток негативных мыслей. И, как и во многом, круг замкнулся. Я вот заметила, что даже когда горло прибаливает, появляется какая-то слабость, а вместе с ней и нервное состояние.
И, вот видите, чуть лучше стало у вас с нервами, и шее легче стало. Мышцы значит тоже расслабляются. Но сон длительный и полноценный любой ценой налаживайте. Хорошая доза феназепама лучше всего. Я, кстати, и атаракс, и феназепам и даже АД, набирала больше, чем в рецепте, т к в некоторых аптеках рецепт не забирают. 
А ещё, есть препарат тералиджин, он похож по действию на феназепам, но не вызывает привыкания.

А ещё, могу вам посоветовать, обращать свою панику и переживания с молитву. Обращайтесь к Богу, не обязательно в церкви, но от души, можно и своими словами, но лучше перед иконой. Так вы и мысли займёте, и будете думать, что действия против болячек предпринимаете, а может и веру обретёте.


----------



## Александр Л (3 Сен 2020)

@горошек, спасибо за ответы.Насчет капельниц сам думал что не стоит.Тот невролог жути нагнал .Печень в норме .Показатели все печеночные в норме.Насчет сна из за работы пока не могу больше спать вот сегодня около 6 часов спал .в 23-30 заснул примерно в 5-3 0 подъем .Да с нервами тьфу тьфу получше .Вчера на работе впервые за долгое время общался с коллективом нормально с шуточками прибауточками .Кстати а ПНД активно советуют опять на ночь начать принимать кветиапин .Но я не хочу он жёсткий слишком .Говорят мозг убивает .


----------



## горошек (3 Сен 2020)

Я вас очень понимаю. Когда у меня был невроз, я тоже не могла ни с кем разговаривать. Когда взяла больничный по неврозу, девчонки хотели помочь и отвлечь в их представлении, звали в гости, чайку попить, а я не могла, для меня самый простой разговор был стрессом. Не могла даже тяжелые фильмы или новости по телевизору смотреть, смотрела только что-то доброе. Я смотрела на людей и не понимала, как они могут смеяться, ведь все в жизни плохо, и даже все человечество катится к чертям собачьим. Я говорила: назовите мне хоть один повод для радости, и я его опровергну. Так вот, вы правда думаете, что такое наше состояние можно вылечить «бла-бла-бла» психотерапией? Нет, она годна только на долечивание и более легкие состояния. И ещё раз повторюсь, читая и смотря ролики в инете можно и самому здесь поработать. Да и найти среди психотерапевтов хорошего профессионала очень тяжело. Дочь была потом и у вполне неплохой. Ну поговорили хорошо, но не лечит это. Тем более, что на все ее вопросы дочь отвечала адекватно, и сама психологи сказала: ну, то есть умом все правильно понимаешь, а проблема не уходит. Вы тоже уже начинаете правильно оценивать положение дел, значит все у вас получится. 
Но физическое перенапряжение надо исключить также как и психическое, они связаны между собой. 
При моем неврозе главные мои переживания были за дочь. Красной нитью в голове проходила мысль о том, что она не здорова и не счастлива. И это было в общем-то правдой, поэтому я всегда не знаю, как лечить ситуативную депрессию, если не убрать раздражающий фактор. Но однажды мне в голову попала мысль: да, все плохо, но, если завтра, не дай Бог, будет ещё хуже, а я такая развалина, чем смогу ей помочь? Да а если будет лучше, а я тут такая опять развалина, только обуза. И эта мысль стала толчком к тому, что я хоть как-то стала учиться брать себя в руки. Потихоньку, конечно, не в один день. Во время этой болезни я была как размазня, по словам подруг. Ну да, апатия верный спутник депрессии. 
Я, кстати, без АД лечилась, только транквилизаторы, ноотропы и настоечки. По вашему последнему препарату ничего сказать не могу, не знаю его. Я вам свои уже перечисляла. 
Стадия принятия проблем и грыжами, и со своим психическим состоянием у вас произошла довольно быстро, а это хороший знак с точки зрения психологии. 
Кстати, дочь потом закончила курсы на психолога по инету. И знания получила, и образование дополнительное, т е потратила деньги с большей пользой, чем на психотерапевтов. Но ей легко было, она за один день получила материал и сразу все сдала, ответив правильно на все вопросы. Потому что одно время работала с дежурным врачом, по образованию психотерапевту, и брала у него почитать различную литературу. А вы бы может нашли для себя много нового и интересного. Ну и полезного за одно.

Спите вы мало, а значит используйте днём каждую удачную минутку хотя бы для расслабления. Пока едете на работу, если есть свободная минутка на работе..... Старайтесь и учитесь расслабить тело и мозги.


----------



## Александр Л (7 Сен 2020)

Приветствую всех.Опять вернулась проблема со сном .Стал плохо засыпать и спать.Дуиаю.может Вальдоксан виноват ?Все таки у него побочка прописана в виде бессоницы.Если ранее я отключался и проваливался в сон ,то тут опять мозг не хочет отключаться.Опять вернулось чувство сердцебиения при нормальном пульсе 70-80.11-12 беру выходные ,пройду опять к психиатору.


----------



## abelar (9 Сен 2020)

В вашем первом посте вы пишите:  "_.Начну с того что заболел 10 июня пневмонией_ ".
В последнем посте вы пишите : "пройду опять к психиатру".
Если можно, поподробней о вашей пневмонии. Боюсь даже предположить сколько неврологов и психиатров СПб вам удалось выкосить. Тем более,что в СПб даже институт Поленова и Центр Алмазова были закрыты на лечение эпидемии. Может,камикадзе какие-то? или жадные....?
Кстати, боли в спине и во всем теле - у 15% инфицированных как единственный симптом. А у 10% серьезные нарушения психоэмоциональной сферы, даже после выздоровления. Свежий пример; пациент с 90% поражением на КТ. 65 лет, рост 195, Но выжил. Без ИВЛ. Четыре дня писал письма Путину, по смс отправлял на номер жены. Она и обратилась. Никогда не был замечен в интересе к политике. Профессия - инженер водоканала. 
Моя статистика не такая обширная, но круг побывавших ТАМ очень близок. Психоэмоциональные изменения были у всех! Диапазон смс сообщений от : "Похоже,мне конец..." до подробных распоряжений по организации похорон, завещаниям и тд. 
Я не инфекционист и ничерта не понимаю в вирусах. Но, лечение пневмонии силами психотерапевтов это, согласитесь перебор.


----------



## ЕленаС (9 Сен 2020)

abelar, вы не внимательно прочли первый пост пациента, а уж и мнение составили. Я бы к вам на прием не пошла. Обидели человека за зря. 
и кто вам сказал, что он ходил по врачам, когда был заразный?
у него декомпенсация пошла после болезни плюс невроз усугубил состояние , сейчас его надо лечить, а вы больного человека обижаете не разобравшись.
У меня сотрудник вышел после пневмонии на работу через 3 недели, не заразный. Что ж, ему теперь по врачам не ходить еще три месяца?


----------



## Александр Л (9 Сен 2020)

abelar написал(а):


> В вашем первом посте вы пишите:  "_.Начну с того что заболел 10 июня пневмонией_ ".
> В последнем посте вы пишите : "пройду опять к психиатру".
> Если можно, поподробней о вашей пневмонии. ...
> Моя статистика не такая обширная, но круг побывавших ТАМ очень близок. Психоэмоциональные изменения были у всех! Диапазон смс сообщений от : "Похоже,мне конец..." до подробных распоряжений по организации похорон, завещаниям и тд.
> Я не инфекционист и ничерта не понимаю в вирусах. Но, лечение пневмонии силами психотерапевтов это, согласитесь перебор.


Всем привет.Ну начну с того что когда я болел пневмонией,я ходил только к районному психиатору.И то в моей районной поликлиннике  меня на карантин не посадили так как анализа коронавирус не было положительного.Как вы описываете у меня такого не было,моя проблема была в ипохондрии и из за этого начавшихся панических атак и депрессии,что перетекло а бессоницу.От пневмонии я полностью излечился.Сатурация 99-100%.Так что вы не правы.Кстати спина и шея удивительным образом перестали болеть,как было раньше Нет конечно боли есть но жить и работать можно .И настроение есть . Вес стал прибавляться .Только вот проблема со сном и сопутствующих ей других проблем имеет место быть.


----------



## AleksSeich (9 Сен 2020)

Александр Л, на половые гормоны сдавали?


----------



## ЕленаС (10 Сен 2020)

Александр, напишите пожалуйста, на каких препаратах вам стало легче , т.е. "удивительным образом перестали болеть спина и шея". Или что по вашему мнению помогло , что делали.
Как считаете, на нервной почве все обострилось?


----------



## Александр Л (10 Сен 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Александр, напишите пожалуйста, на каких препаратах вам стало легче , т.е. "удивительным образом перестали болеть спина и шея". Или что по вашему мнению помогло , что делали.
> Как считаете, на нервной почве все обострилось?


Считаю да на нервной почве все обострилось .Принимал в последнее  время вальдоксан и атаркас .Второй день не принимаю .Ушла тревожность и страх и ушла боль .Нет конечно побаливает и шея и спина и ноги .но терпимо .Спал 5 с половиной часов .Больше не получатся из за того что рано встаю на работу .


AleksSeich написал(а):


> Александр Л, на половые гормоны сдавали?


Нет .А надо ?


----------



## горошек (10 Сен 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> .Принимал в последнее время вальдоксан и атаркас .Второй день не принимаю


Почему??????


----------



## AleksSeich (10 Сен 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Нет .А надо ?


Думаю лишним не будет.


----------



## ЕленаС (10 Сен 2020)

Спасибо. У меня была такая история, вся семья переболела в феврале, я на ногах  и обошлось слабостью, а потом начались головные боли. Предшествовал невроз по причине смерти матери , инсульта отца и быстро развившейся у него деменции. Кто знает, что такое общение и уход за таким близким, поймет.
Пусковой механизм - синдром позв.артерии, но на фоне переживаний пошел спазм сосудов и гол.боли напряжения.
Так как активно работаю, обхожусь афобазолом 3р в день. Невролог считает, большую часть болезни сделал невроз. Сильнее ничего не назначил, но улучшение есть.
от спазмов циннаризин. 

Плюс мануальная терапия.
Не надо переживать! Я свою болезнь себе наплакала, когда рыдала по матери и от невменяемости отца, свалившейся на меня. Теперь понимаю, что бы ни было, нельзя себе расшатывать нервы.


----------



## горошек (10 Сен 2020)

Елена, а грандаксин не пробовали? Он реально лечит в отличии от афобозола, а не убирает симптомы на время, как мне врач говорила, не вызывает сонливость и т п.


----------



## ЕленаС (10 Сен 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Елена, а грандаксин не пробовали? Он реально лечит в отличии от афобозола, а не убирает симптомы на время, как мне врач говорила, не вызывает сонливость и т п.


Нет, я вообще кроме афабазола ничего не пробовала, и его то пить не хотела. Спасибо за совет, я возьму на заметку. Но пока допью афобазол, мне с него легче.
У многих людей, ухаживающих за больными с деменцией, развиваются соматические нарушения. Мне конечно же нужны препараты , пока не научилась бороться с комком горя в груди. а от него и все остальное. Но может адаптируюсь и справлюсь. Я слишком чувствительная, это очень вредит в таких случаях. Надо перестраиваться.


----------



## Александр Л (10 Сен 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> У многих людей, ухаживающих за больными с деменцией, развиваются соматические нарушения. Мне конечно же нужны препараты , пока не научилась бороться с комком горя в груди. а от него и все остальное. Но может адаптируюсь и справлюсь. Я слишком чувствительная, это очень вредит в таких случаях. Надо перестраиваться.


Как я вас понимаю .Держитесь ,у меня такая же ситуация с родителями(.Знакомы все чувства ваши .Я тоже очень чувствителен ко всему .


горошек написал(а):


> Почему?


Ну стал ещё хуже спать,посчитал что от Вальдоксана .У него в побочках как раз бессоница.А атаракс убрал так как  тревога ушла и травить не хочу себя.Думаете зря убрал ?


----------



## горошек (10 Сен 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Ну стал ещё хуже спать,посчитал что от Вальдоксана .У него в побочках как раз бессоница.А атаракс убрал так как  тревога ушла и травить нехочу себя.Думаете зря убрал ?


Уверена, что зря. Атаракс привыкание не вызывает. А антидепрессант наверное надо на другой тогда поменять. Вообще, АД на сон влияют обычно положительно, хотя не так как феназепам, но сны на них снятся прям в духе сюрреализма. Но тоже все по-разному может быть. Вы вроде к другому психиатру собирались? Но для сна чаще всего феназепам или реланиум какой-нибудь назначают. А вы их опять же боитесь. Тералиджин можно попробовать. Но, я б на вашем месте больше боялась недосыпа и невроза, а не лекарств. Я уже кучу всего перепила, и сама, и по назначению, и ничего. Сейчас, кстати, ничего не пью, так настоечки иногда и глицин, хотя от последнего эффекта и не вижу.

Я с родителями тоже прошла через много тяжелого, но как по мне, так всё, что касается детей, переживаешь гораздо хуже.


----------



## ЕленаС (11 Сен 2020)

А я вчера гуглила про атаракс, и одна женщина написала в отзыве о побочке в виде сердцебиения и тревоги, бессоннице. У всех индивидуально, но надо ориентироваться на свои ощущения

Про феназипам я вчера спросила врача, он ответил, что мера нужна, чтобы не стать амебой, а с феназипама меня накроет лень и пассивность, а за жизнь еще бороться нужно.
Так что пока афобазол. и настойка Мелисана, экстренно ее пью. Советую ее, она на травах и не во всех аптеках есть. Но это наверное продукт для женщин, добавил в чай и вкусно специфически. Я поняла, в период лечения нельзя позволять нервам менять пульс и вызывать напряжение мышц. В субботу после папы расплакалась, и у меня пошло ухудшение сразу. А до этого после мануального и лекарств состояние улучшилось.  Прочла , что от плача действительно может болеть голова. Больше не буду плакать! Как говорил Козьма Прутков, уныние лишь преумножает скорбь.


----------



## Александр Л (11 Сен 2020)

Вот сегодня выходной .Но спал опять плохо .У меня проблема в том что я просыпаюсь и больше не заснуть .Крепко спал до 4 ночи .Потом  не мог заснуть.В итоге заснул не крепким сном до 6-30 где-то.И до 7-30 просто лежал . Мешал заснуть шум в ушах и ощущение сердцебиения.Да Атаракс наверное зря убрал .Схожу сегодня в ПНД .Может другой ад пропишут.В целом состояние лучше стало .Но видимо не до конца раз 
сплю плохо. По крайней мере работаю нормально ,общаюсь с коллегами,смеюсь грибов тут набрал три дня подряд .Тоесть интерес к жизни есть.Но запариваюсь теперь насчёт пульса и совать нормально не могу .


----------



## горошек (11 Сен 2020)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> А я вчера гуглила про атаракс, и одна женщина написала в отзыве о побочке в виде сердцебиения и тревоги, бессоннице. У всех индивидуально, но надо ориентироваться на свои ощущения


Ну индивидуально не типичные реакции есть всегда. У меня подруге от глицина плохо становится, хотя большинство признают, что его действие вообще не ощущается, да и учитываю то, что это аминокислота присущая нашему организму, так быть и не должно. А феварин она хреначит только в путь, и никаких пробочек даже в период привыкания. А ещё настрой на препарат тоже важен. Другая моя знакомая боится всех препаратов, ещё до начала приема всегда не уверена  в их эффективности и почти уверена, что будут серьезные побочки. Ну, сказано - сделано. До проверки эффективности дело не доходит, а вот плохо ей от всего становится.
А феназепам да, лучше пить только на ночь и не слишком долго. На день все же подбираются другие препараты. И молодым психиатры его выписывают очень неохотно. Мне врач сказала, что его вообще хотят снять с производства. Жаль будет если так. Все таки иногда нужен именно он.


Александр Л написал(а):


> Вот сегодня выходной. Но спал опять плохо...


И наверняка, вы начинаете нервничать ещё и из-за того, что не спите? А это ещё больше мешает уснуть. Знакомо. Попробуйте убедить себя, что не так важно спать, как хотя бы лежать расслаблено в это время. Научитесь расслабляться, а там и сон потихоньку придёт. И, если есть возможность, не торопитесь вставать, а как можно дольше старайтесь лежать в расслабленном состоянии. И днём тоже используйте для этого каждую минутку. И хвалите себя если получилось. Быстро это не придёт. Невроз не насморк, за неделю не лечится. И за месяц тоже. А поддерживать свою нервную систему, раз она слабая, нужно потом всю жизнь. Это как желудок, например. Ну, пролечил, а диета и профилактические курсы, хотя бы травками, потом пожизненно.
Ну, а про препараты для сна я уже умолкаю.


----------



## Александр Л (12 Сен 2020)

@горошек, спасибо за комментарии !Да стараюсь расслабляться . На работу когда еду в развозке то дремлю часик. Вот сегодня второй выходной, спал уже лучше до часов 8.Был вчера у сурдолга и кардиолога .У сурдолога по слуху все хорошо аудио грамма в норме, чуть снижена проводимость барабанной перепонки.Нл сказала это не  может причиной шума в ушах.У кардиолга узнал рзульгтат холтера.Сказал что все нормально.Но в бумажке есть про экстрасистолы, почему не сказал непонятно..

Кстати что думаете о БАД с триптофано м? Есть наш эваларовский формула спокойствия, и есть американский.Вот думаю прикупить, всё-таки натуральный состав.


----------



## горошек (12 Сен 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Кстати что думаете о БАД с триптофано м? Есть наш эваларовский формула спокойствия, и есть американский.Вот думаю прикупить, всё-таки натуральный состав.


Дочь пила, ни о чем было действие. А ещё пил ее любимый Алексей Воробьев после своей аварии, говорит, что там тоже что-то плохое есть влияние на организм у него, но точно не помню. Ой, это я перепутала с мелатонином. Но оставлю комментарий, пусть вам на будущее. Про триптофан не знаю, но думаю, что его проще из пиши получать, и зря деньги не тратить. Не такая уж редкая аминокислота, есть много чего, что можно в удовольствие покушать с ней.


----------



## горошек (12 Сен 2020)

Про экстрасистолы тоже точно не помню, но вроде у дочери тоже немного были и не страшно. Там вроде дело в их количестве. Если одна-две, то это не показатель.


----------



## ЕленаС (12 Сен 2020)

Экстрасистолы это тоже проявление нервного напряжения. У меня после смерти матери началось это через полгода. Днем не замечала, а как спать ложусь, начинается: тук тук туктук и т.д. Примерно раз в две минуты. Я думала кажется, но муж слушал сердце и подтвердил. Это тоже проявление всд , на фоне переживаний. 
Ничего страшного в экстрасистолах не было, сами прошли.


----------



## Александр Л (24 Сен 2020)

Приветствую всех Не писал давно.Работал много .По состоянию ,болей нет в спине и шеи .Но постоянные боли в груди ,из за этого нервничаю ,ну и плюс мысли тревожные постоянно в голове .Это из за ухудшения состояния мамы да и моего тоже ((.Сон по прежнему не крепкий,часто просыпаюсь ,правда было пару ночей вырубался после работы и спал крепко,но мало .Так же присутствует шум в ушах и чувство сердцебиения.Добавилось также одышка ,стал сильно уставать,при любой физической нагрузке ,сразу тяжело дышать .На 4 этаж поднимаюсь сердце колотит и одышка .Был вчера у терапевта ,послушала ,сказала дыхание тяжело с одной стороны, сделал флюшку ,30 го результат будет .
Тут переписывался с одним неврологом ,вот такое лечение посоветовали . Уже  не знаю что и думать и предпринять . Прокомментируйте пожалуйста план лечения .

По МРТ шейного отдела на самом деле имеются грыжи, средних размеров, вот они и могут влиять на скорость кровотока. По грудному отделу так же имеются грыжи и протрузии, но главное во всем этом что на спинной мозг влияния нет. То же и касается пояснично-крестцового отдела, там также есть грыжи и протрузия, но на спинной мозг влияния нет. Остеохондроз это возрастной, закономерный процесс, и грыжи и протрузии его проявления, не переживайте, их много но они не больших размеров, нужно подлечивать позвоночник и обязательно, регулярно выполнять ЛФК и тогда все будет хорошо. Боли в груди могут идти от грудного остеохондроза. В целом все Ваше состояние похоже на проявления вегетативной дистонии, и настроение, и панические атаки, плюс серьёзнейший стресс, все это не хорошим образом сказывается на сосудах, отсюда и спазмы, отсюда и тахикардия периодическая.
Если не против порекомендую Вам лечение и план.
По поводу болей и остеохондроза в целом что нужно делать: пройти курс НПВС - можно Диклофенак 3 мл внутримышечно проколоть 5 дней, затем 5 дней принимать его в таблетках 60 мг во время еды 1 раз - 5 дней.
Одновременно начать Мидокалм 150 мг по половинке 3 раза в день - 3 дня, затем по 1 таб 2 раза в день - 12 дней (снимает мышечный спазм вызванный остеохондрозом).
Витаминки - Комбилипен 2 мл внутримышечно 10 дней, после уколов витаминов на таблетки перейти - Комбилипен табс по 1 таб 2 раза в день - 1 месяц. Это такой курс противовоспалительный.
На долгий срок именно для лечения остеохондроза нужны хондропротекторы, я предпочитаю Терафлекс по 1 капсуле 3 раза в день - 1,5 месяца, затем по 1 к 2 раза в день длительно (не менее 6 месяцев).
На позвоночник всех отделов выполнять гимнастику, сделайте себе за правило каждый день:






Пример гимнастики.
Спать Вам надо на ортопедическом матрасе и ортопед подушке. Грудным отделом ложиться на эпликатор Кузнецова на 15 минут 3 раза в день - 15 дней.
От слабости, сонливости, отсутствия энергии - проколоть Пирацетам 5 мл внутримышечно 1 раз в день днем - 2 недели, затем после уколов перейти на капсулы 400 мг по 2 капсулы 3 раза в день - 2-3 месяца.
Так же принимайте Мельдоний 500 мг - метаболик, он работоспособность повышает по 1 капсуле 2 раза в день - 2 недели, затем по 1 капсуле в день - 1 месяц, принимать в первой половине дня.
Кавинтон форте 10 мг по 1 таб 3 раза в день - 3 месяца.
Так этот курс рассчитан на длительный срок, я Вам советую поступить так: сначала вы пролечитесь первыми препаратами (Диклофенак, Мидокалм, комбилипен уколы,пирацетам). Затем после них начинаете комбилипен таблетки, терафлекс , пить мельдоний и кавинтон). Лечение направлено на снятия воспаления в области грыж, восстановление позвонков, улучшения самочувствия, работоспособности, питание нервных клеток и улучшение кровообращения.


----------



## La murr (24 Сен 2020)

@Александр Л, здравствуйте!


Александр Л написал(а):


> На долгий срок именно для лечения остеохондроза нужны хондропротекторы...


О хондропротекторах на форуме имеется следующая информация:
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/
http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/


----------



## горошек (24 Сен 2020)

@Александр Л, к диклофенаку обязательно омепразол. И я б вот колоть не стала, он и в таблетках хорошо работает. Всё остальное вполне стандартное лечение невролога, ничего нового и выдающегося, как и по заключению. Но по неврозу, который он сам и обозначил как причину спазмов (вернее, он назвал ВСД, а она и вызвана неврозом) он вам не назначил ничего. Да и не его это компетенция. Психиатр остаётся пока вашим врачом в том числе. Если вашу тревогу вызывает состояние мамы и ваше, то это уже практически ситуативная депрессия. Вот тут никогда не знала, как с ней справиться, если не убрать раздражающий фактор. Психотерапия тут ну очень сильная и грамотная должна быть. Но и не факт что поможет она. Так что транквилизаторы обязательно. Возможно и АД, но я как-то не сильный их поклонник, мне транквилизаторы больше импонируют, но это чисто личное.
Из хондропротекторов я б выбрала Геладринк форте в порошке, проверен нашей семьёй. Ну про магний вам сто раз писала, не прислушиваетесь. А он при стрессах расходуется очень сильно, а без него ни сердцу, ни мышцам нельзя.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

поделюсь чуть чуть и я))нам невротикам первым делом это надо просто запретить читать мед форумы и ютуб!!это первая ступень)я себе уже такие диагнозы понаставил))
вот силы бегать по врачам у вас есть а лечиться нет() парадокс


----------



## горошек (25 Сен 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> поделюсь чуть чуть и я))нам невротикам первым делом это надо просто запретить читать мед форумы и ютуб!!это первая ступень)я себе уже такие диагнозы понаставил))
> вот силы бегать по врачам у вас есть а лечиться нет() парадокс


Ой, а я себя всегда невротиком считала, а чтение всего вышеперечисленного мне только на пользу идёт. Я, благодаря этому, наоборот, у себя многое исключаю и становится спокойнее. Или нахожу там способы лечения к тому же. И по врачам бегу в крайних случаях.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Сен 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> поделюсь чуть чуть и я))нам невротикам первым делом это надо просто запретить читать мед форумы и ютуб!!это первая ступень)я себе уже такие диагнозы понаставил))
> вот силы бегать по врачам у вас есть а лечиться нет() парадокс


Так если не лечит наша медицина,вот приходиться искать что то .


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Так если не лечит наша медицина,вот приходиться искать что то .


как часто ты бываешь на форумах и каких?


----------



## Дина (25 Сен 2020)

@Александр Л, как "тревожник" с большим стажем скажу, что случай у вас можно сказать классический случай ГТР (возможно с "примесью" депрессивного компонента), поэтому смысла ходить по врачам дальше нет: в силу возраста все равно организм уже не особо здоров, но если до сих пор ничего криминального не нашли, то значит жить можно. Специфика лечения у психиатра/психотерапевта или невролога (неврологи тоже могут отчасти такое лечить) такова, что подбор препаратов и дозы может быть длительным, а из-за цен на препараты еще и дорогим.
Еще и индивидуальная реакция может быть непредсказуемой: например, от амитриптилина мне никак (в небольшой дозе, в большой не назначали), а этифоксин, от которого никак большинству, в дозировке 3 таблетки в день через два дня приводил меня в состояние абсолютного спокойствия.
И предсказать эту индивидуальную реакцию невозможно, отсюда и все проблемы подбора.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Сен 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> как часто ты бываешь на форумах и каких?


До июня этого года никогда не был.Как возникли проблемы со здоровьем стал бывать .Раз в два три дня сейчас .Вот пришёл с поликлиники, ЭКГ делал ,обнаружили неполную блокаду правой ножки пучка гиса и брадикардию и говорят не волнуйся мол все в норме, плюс по флюорографии фиброз легкого.И тоже мол ничего делать не надо .Вот приходится самому всё искать.

@Дина, депрессии сейчас нет .Есть тревога за здоровье или ипохондрия как хотите так и называйте .


----------



## Дина (25 Сен 2020)

А что вы хотите с фиброзом делать? Вы до обследования о нем и не знали, жить он вам не мешал. У моей дочери малый поток сердца-её пропускают врачи в спортшколу, а там довольно строго за этим следят.
Мне кажется, что вы идёте по пути "лечения анализов", не обижайтесь только.
Когда у меня первый раз онемело лицо и язык-я подозревала чуть не инсульт (ну понятно, что не прямо инсульт, т.к. его признаки я знаю, но испугалась здорово). Хорошо попался грамотный невролог.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Сен 2020)

Так и обследовался что начал мешать жить.А ещё наши врачи нагнетают , вместо того чтобы рассказать пациенту что дакак ,0 информации .И от этого ещё хуже становится от незнания .


----------



## Дина (25 Сен 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Депрессии сейчас нет .Есть тревога за здоровье или ипохондрия как хотите так и называйте .


А это замкнутый круг-тревожность вызывает нарушение работы разных органов,  а нарушение их работы вызывает тревогу за здоровье и все это как снежный ком.
Беда в том, что нельзя прекратить тревожиться "силой воли". А еще то, что мы может не осознавать, что ОРГАНИЗМ "тревожится". Т.е. человек вроде бы удовлетворительно живёт, работает, даже какой-то интерес временами к жизни проявляет, проблемы решает, социализирован, но при этом его организм постоянно находится в тревожном состоянии,  которое способствует разладке гормонального фона и т.п.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Сен 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> А это замкнутый круг-тревожность вызывает нарушение работы разных органов,  а нарушение их работы вызывает тревогу за здоровье и все это как снежный ком.


Согласен и что делать ?


----------



## Дина (25 Сен 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Так и обследовался что начал мешать жить.А ещё наши врачи нагнетают , вместо того чтобы рассказать пациенту что дакак ,0 информации .И от этого ещё хуже становится от незнания .


Вы можете путать причину со следствием. Сколько по времени вашему фиброзу и какую площадь он занимает? Понимаете, если фиброз небольшой, то он в ОБЫЧНОЙ жизни клинически не значим. Если же он значительный, то проявился бы уже давно и вы бы сидели на ингаляторах. Вы же не нуждаетесь в ингаляторах?


Александр Л написал(а):


> Согласен и что делать ?


Как ни печально, вариантов два, но, как обычно, доступен только один-медикаментозное психиатрическое лечение (возможно, могли бы помочь и психотерапевтические практики, только где же взять нормального психотерапевта, да и деньги на него). А первый вариант-устранить ИЗ ЖИЗНИ то, что вызывает тревогу. Только это ведь невозможно,  если ты не миллионер (впрочем, и у них тоже не всегда возможно).


----------



## Александр Л (25 Сен 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> Вы можете путать причину со следствием. Сколько по времени вашему фиброзу и какую площадь он занимает? Понимаете, если фиброз небольшой, то он в ОБЫЧНОЙ жизни клинически не значим. Если же он значительный, то проявился бы уже давно и вы бы сидели на ингаляторах. Вы же не нуждаетесь в ингаляторах?


Так он возник после того как переболел пневмонией в этом году .Сейчас одышка и тяжело что то делать .

В данный момент тревогу вызывает только состояние здоровья.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Так и обследовался что начал мешать жить.А ещё наши врачи нагнетают , вместо того чтобы рассказать пациенту что дакак ,0 информации .И от этого ещё хуже становится от незнания .


рассказываю случай!!делал экг зимой!!после того как 3 месяца назад закружилась бошка я случайно познакомился с кордиологом!!она нашла аритмию!!трем потом показал ни кто а она нашла!!и как ты думаешь!через сутки я вызываю скорую с подозрением на сердце))мы пипец как внушаемы!!


----------



## Дина (25 Сен 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Так он возник после того как переболел пневмонией в этом году .Сейчас одышка и тяжело что то делать .


Вам ХОБЛ не ставят?


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

а может ковид?ой зря я это


----------



## Дина (25 Сен 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а может ковид?ой зря я это


Да фиг с ним, с ковидом. А вот ХОБЛ как осложнение после пневмонии очень себе вариант. Но и с этим можно жить: у мужа он с 2008 года (после перенесённой на ногах пневмонии), да приходится пользоваться ингалятором, но бывают и ремиссии.


Александр Л написал(а):


> В данный момент тревогу вызывает только состояние здоровья.


И это ОЧЕНЬ сильный страх.


----------



## Александр Л (25 Сен 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а может ковид?ой зря я это


Нет ковида нет .Температура норм,кровь тоже.


Дина написал(а):


> Вам ХОБЛ не ставят?


А как его диагностируют ?Флюшку делал,написали только пневмофиброз.


----------



## Дина (26 Сен 2020)

Вообще я так понимаю, что после любой пневмонии в лёгких образуются фиброзные зоны, но в разных, так сказать, "количествах". И сам факт одышки, затруднения дыхания и т.п. ничего не говорит о степени замещения фиброзной тканью. ХОБЛ ставит пульмонолог на основании данных КТ, осмотра, функциональных проб и т.п. Кстати, в последнее время пульмонологи очень "любят" ставить астму по поводу и без, особенно если не дай бог IgE повышен, а повышен он может быть от чего угодно, тут надо бдительность проявлять уже самому больному.


----------



## andreyyy (18 Окт 2020)

Вот удивляюсь, тут сами врачи так грамотно объясняют, много пишут, но самого главного сказать человеку не могут.
@Александр Л, механизм вашего состояния простой. У вас психосоматика+ипохондрия. См на ютубе что это. Вы сосредотачиваетесь на симптомах - от этого страх. Страх в свою очередь и вызывает эти симптомы (другими словами - психосоматика - шум в голове, боли по всему телу, и тп...). Дальше - вы еще больше боитесь, тревожитесь, что в свою очередь усиливает симптомы. Замкнутый круг.
Нужно осознать это, и спокойствие само по себе придет. Нужно понять, что никаких болезней нет, а есть эти пустые, ничем не угрожающие симптомы, которые сразу же уйдут. Причины тревоги надуманны, беспочвенны.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2020)

@andreyyy, Вы поставили диагноз.
А врач этого сделать, не видя пациентов, не имеет права.


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

Привет всем. Давно не писал .Вобщем как написал выше пользователь Андрей да у меня похоже ипохондрия. Но как то непонятно .Всё осознаю. Все понимаю,но симптомы в теле до сих пор присутствуют.Ходил тут у двум неврологам .Один типа кинезиолог,невролог ,мастер китайский медицины, остеопат и ещё куча всяких регалий.Отзывы отличные на всех сайтах .Принимает на квартире .Шел к нему как к неврологу.Сначала посмотрел мой мрт на диске .Но я не видел экран ноутбука. Сказал что все плачевно как я хожу ещё. Предложил в поясницу гиалуроновую кислоту мол восстанавливает.Надо 10 инъекций по 3 тысячи каждая. Я сказал что подумаю. ))Естественно не собираюсь делать .Потом начались чудесные манипуляции. .Разделся лег на кушетку на спину .Он сказал согнуть одну ногу в колене и давил на неё чтобы я сопротивлялся.При этом клал на живот так называемые нозоды.Вобщем там была куча непонятного нозоды, мередианы и т.для. Определил что проблемы с печенью .хотя анализы все отличные накануне сдавал. Дисбактериоз кишечника. Что то с сосудам головы .Так же что есть пестециды И энергии нет.Выписал от всего препараты. Только от пестецидов я загуглить и нашёл полисорб50.Остальные все типа у него по прямой поставке из Китая )).Для энергии сразу предложил мол за тысячу возьми сейчас бутылек))).В конце поставил иголки мне .И все.Почувствовал себя лохом на выходе .))))А ещё сказал что у меня проблемы с лёгки,но это я ему в начале сказал что пневмонией болел .И также выписал внтидеприссанты. Тоже рассказал ему что было со мной .Вот такой лекарь ))).Второй невролог вместе со мной смотрел диск с мрт беседы рассказал убедил что это смертельно и собой жить дальше. Дал рекомендации. контакты ревбилитолога и психотерапевта. Прошёл тест на депрессию. Выяснилось что она есть .Выписал тоже антидепрессанты .Также за это время я прошёл полное кардиообследование:узи,ЭКГ, у щи щитовидки ,холтер ад и холтеор ЭКГ. анализы крови на липидограмму,оак,сахар, и.тд.все что для кардиологии. Все хорошо везде. Был у пульмонолога и делал пробу внешнего дыхания.Пульмонологу исключил хобл Да есть проблемки но они не большие .Сказала делать дыхательную гимнастику Стрельниковой. Вобщем вот такие дела. На данный момент по-прежнему есть проблемы со сном.Мозг не хочет отключаться. Лежу в полудреме ,каждый час на часы смотрю. Часто стал ходитбы в туалет по маленькому. Сдавал мочу и анализ крови все отлично .По прежнему покалыввет в груди и в других частях тела. Добавился новый симптом.Стало сильно давить на нос или стягивать.Вобщем неприятно и не комфортно. Был у лора,посмотрела все чисто. Сделал снимок пазух носа ,признаки ринита,но лор сказала что отэтого давить не может. Вобщем незнаю что это.Также сильный шум в ушах /голове не проходящий, он уменьшается когда посплю не поверхностно.Также зрение, мушки в глазах и к вечеру близорукость или если на нервах то с утра плохо вижу текст. У офтальмолога был,исключили глаукому и катаракту.Близорукость да поставили.По поводу мушек сказали из за шеи.Также ещё есть напрягающий симптом это повышение температуры до 37-37.2.Обращался к терапевту, сдавал кровь все чисто.Вот вчера например поехал к маме на квартиру сделать уборку вечером (её сегодня должны с больницы выписать),поработал пробило а холодный пот ,,домой приехал померял 37.2.Сделал зарядку вечером 36.8.Утром сейчас 36.6.Вот непонятно где копать. Также ещё такой симптом появился, правая икра как будто кипятком обдают иногда ,прям гореть начинает. Вообщем извините за много букв.Буду рад любым комментариям. Сон бы наладить и как то дальше можно было бы существовать .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2020)

Не понятно по описанию, Вы принимаете лекарства от ипохондрии или нет?
Почему не лечитесь?


----------



## горошек (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> ...Сказала делать дыхательную гимнастику Стрельниковой...


Мне первый раз в жизни реально вступило в поясницу именно при выполнении гимнастики Стрельниковой. Там есть такое упражнение, типа "насос" что ли.....


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

мне при сне спакоительные чаи помогают 
ну и комедии смотри перед сном
ну и не читай на ночь этот форум)


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну и комедии смотри перед сном


форум месяц не читал. Вчера смотрел  как раз комедию.Мозг в напряге и не уснуть. (


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Мне первый раз в жизни реально вступило в поясницу именно при выполнении гимнастики Стрельниковой. Там есть такое упражнение, типа "насос" что ли.....


А вы делали долго эту гимнастику ?Есть от неё эффект?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не понятно по описанию, Вы принимаете лекарства от ипохондрии или нет?
> Почему не лечитесь?


Нет ни чего не принимаю. Пытаюсь своими силами.Только  вот не незнаю  что уже и думать. Анализы все хорошие, ПА нету,пульс нормальный. Но вот явно что-то в голове то ли сосуды виноваты тот ли фиг знает что .Буду в конце месяца делать уздг углубленное пробами и ещё раз мрт головы и сосудов уже на аппарте 3 тл.Не могу даже на работу выйти так как к обеду уже как пьяный хожу,голова не соображает, усталость сильная,в  глазах дымка.Вот температура 37 сейчас померял. Непонятно с чего .Уже не знаю что думать ,всякие болезни в голову лезут. Кстати давление прыгает. То 135 на 85 ,то 110 на 65.В момент скачков прям в жар бросает.Честно устал от всего, хочу жить полноценной жизнью. Месяц не работаю дома сижу .А рецеп товаров на ад уже куча .Последний дулоксетин выписали.Боюсь что то принимать.,везде побочка сильная. Везде пишут с почечной недостаточностью  и печенью больной противопоказания.Мне терапевт не дала направление на узи сославшись на хорошие анализы .В конце месяца остатки денег дадут схожу узи сделаю если все в порядке можно и ад попробовать.


----------



## горошек (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> А вы делали долгл эту гимнастику ?Есть от неё эффект?


Из-за спины долго не получилось. Так что не могу сказать. Но вроде она больше бодрит, чем расслабляет.


Александр Л написал(а):


> Нет ни чего не принимаю.


Ну вот это зря. 


Александр Л написал(а):


> Пытаюсь своими силами


Уже вряд ли получится. Поезд ушёл, пешком не догнать.


Александр Л написал(а):


> Анализы все хорошие, ПА нету,пульс нормальный. Но вот явно что-то в голове то ли сосуды виноваты тот ли фиг знает что .


Вполне может быть. Стресс сжимает сосуды головного мозга, об этом уже говорилось. 


Александр Л написал(а):


> Вот температура 37 сейчас померял.


При стрессе и ВСД вполне типично.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> В конце месяца остатки денег дадут схожу узи сделаю если все в порядке можно и ад попробовать.


Тогда мучайтесь, пока не решитесь.


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Вполне может быть. Стресс сжимает сосуды головного мозга, об этом уже говорилось.
> При стрессе и ВСД вполне типично.


так и что делать? как узнать есть ли спазме сосудов .?что ещё точно надо сдать из анализов или проверить чтобы точно отплести болезни и начать пчихолечение ?


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> форум месяц не читал. Вчера смотрел  как раз комедию.Мозг в напряге и не уснуть. (


это нормально брат у меня все тоже самое! все увы не быстро
просто нужно время 
мы всдешники и у нас это на долго!врачи тут мало чем помогут только ты сам себе


Александр Л написал(а):


> так и что делать? как узнать есть ли спазме сосудов .?что ещё точно надо сдать из анализов или проверить чтобы точно отплести болезни и начать пчихолечение ?


а спазм сосудов от куда?нервы мать их
ты хоть облечись все вернеться 
мне сложно сейчас давать так как сам сейчас в попе!
спорт контрасный душ и работа с мыслями


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда мучайтесь, пока не решитесь.


Ну вот нет ПА ,пульс в норме .Но есть непонятные симптомы, температура?,усталость ,отутствие энергии,появились мешки и синяки под глазами заметные. Это может быть и не психосоматика,поэтому можно начать принимать АД и не лечить какое нибудь заболевание и усугубить все.


илья1980 написал(а):


> это нормально брат у меня все тоже самое! все увы не быстро
> просто нужно время
> мы всдешники и у нас это на долго!врачи тут мало чем помогут только ты сам себе


Так вот и пытаюсь сам .Гимнастику делаю .Диета .Пытаюсь медетировать.Дыхание практикую .Но пока мало что помогает .Так бы ничего было бы если бы не отсутствие сна и пугающие боли в теле.


илья1980 написал(а):


> а спазм сосудов от куда?нервы мать их
> ты хоть облечись все вернеться
> мне сложно сейчас давать так как сам сейчас в попе!
> спорт контрасный душ и работа с мыслями


Нервы это да .Месяц не работал .25 го надо выйти не представляю как .Боюсь ,что без сна опять буду. Да и с мамой все усугубилось,неделю просто был на нервах место себе не находил.куча тревожных мыслей была .


----------



## горошек (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> так и что делать? как узнать есть ли спазме сосудов .?что ещё точно надо сдать из анализов или проверить чтобы точно отплести болезни и начать пчихолечение ?


Да ничего не надо. Начать психолечение и научиться расслаблению с препаратами, а потом без.


илья1980 написал(а):


> мне сложно сейчас давать так как сам сейчас в попе!


И тоже не лечите нервную систему, хотя вам так все советуют уже несколько страниц.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Так вот и пытаюсь сам .Гимнастику делаю .Диета .Пытаюсь медетировать.Дыхание практикую .Но пока мало что помогает .Так бы ничего было бы если бы не отсутствие сна и пугающие боли в теле.


про боли в теле магний б6
пока это пока-это долгий путь увы 
главное отпустить это иначе загоним себя совсем


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> про боли в теле магний б6
> пока это пока-это долгий путь увы
> главное отпустить это иначе загоним себя совсем


магний принимал не помогает. кровь когда сдавал на обследовании в том числе и на магний все в норме также как и ферритин. Боли именно от органов это и пугает.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> магний принимал не помогает. кровь когда сдавал на обследовании в томагазин июле и на магний все в норме также как и ферритин. Боли именно от органов это и пугает.


ну смотря от каких органов и какая боль!
брат у тебя все в норме что ты паришься!ты понимаешь что это невроз
невроз такие штуки выдает с телом
у меня летом что только не болело сейчас чуть лучше
меня просто достала шаткая походка (черт его знает что в бошке)диагнозов себе сам поставил кучу)


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Да ничего не надо. Начать психолечение и научиться расслаблению с препаратами, а потом без.


Ну вот представьте человек принимает АД а у него развиваеться  болезнь какого то органа.И может быть поздно .Я писал выше что начну принимать когда убеждусь что нет ничего серьезного. К сожалению бесплатно ничего не сделать а на платно денег нет .Итак в сентябре октябре 25 тысяч испратил на врачей.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Ну вот представьте человек принимает АД а у него развиваеться  болезнь какого то органа.И может быть поздно .Я писал выше что начну принимать когда убеждусь что нет ничего серьезного. К сожалению бесплатно ничего не сделать а на платно денег нет .Итак в сентябре октябре 25 тысяч испратил на врачей.


норм я уже 80( один хрен не чего не помогает
хотя я еще бошку не проверял!


Александр Л написал(а):


> Ну вот представьте человек принимает АД а у него развиваеться  болезнь какого то органа.И может быть поздно .Я писал выше что начну принимать когда убеждусь что нет ничего серьезного. К сожалению бесплатно ничего не сделать а на платно денег нет .Итак в сентябре октябре 25 тысяч испратил на врачей.


а про ад я и не говорил кстати


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> ну смотря от каких органов и какая боль!
> брат у тебя все в норме что ты паришься!ты понимаешь что это невроз
> невроз такие штуки выдает с телом
> у меня летом что только не болело сейчас чуть лучше
> меня просто достала шаткая походка (черт его знает что в бошке)диагнозов себе сам поставил кучу)


Я тоже брат себе диагнозов на ставил. Есть такой сервис спроси врача.ру.Я там всех задолбал походу,сн6ачала с лёгкими,сказали ничего страшного, я же не поверил. Пошёл к пульмонологу, она посмотрела кт ,сделала пробу внешнего дыхания.Всё в пределах нормы. Но мне же мало,отправил кт на сайт 2 мнение. Там рентгентлог расшифровывает снимки за деньги. Впринципе тоже самое сказал что и пульмонлог.Терапевт мне не верит уже.Отправляет сразу к психу.Говорю ей похоже есть проблемы с печенью и почками, она у вас анализы крови и мочи говорит идеальные. А я думаю ну вот анализы хорошие но заболевания могут быть, ведь когда плохие анализы зачастую уже поздно.Постоянно то в боку колет справа ,или слева. Иногда под рёбрами, там я уже незнаю что может быть .Плюс температура вот сейчас 37 1,это наводит на мысли а вдруг инфекция какая? Вообще оак и биохимия могут и не показать ряд болезней. Нужны узкие специалисты .А это деньги а их нет (((.Тут тоже бзик  был ,посмотрел сюжет по вирус папиломы  человек и поехал проверяться в квд.У меня много родинок и папилом  на шеи.Там врач осмотрел в какой-то прибор и сказал у вас простые родинки и не опасные папиломы.А все из за того что напрягает  температура и симптомы типа усталости, бессонницы, бессилия ,ну и плюс боли в теле и голова конечно. При этом спина то особо не беспокоит. Только затекает если лежу  долго или сижу криво .


илья1980 написал(а):


> а про ад я и не говорил кстати


Илья я пользователю Горошек писал)))


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

а как со спортом личной жизнью
а может рюмаху перед сном с хорошим фильмом или женщиной
вообще посмотри форум всд вот там ты много себе и мне подобных психов найдешь
хотя конечно лучше не стоит)


----------



## FlyLady (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Ну вот представьте человек принимает АД а у него развиваеться болезнь какого то органа.И может быть поздно .


имхо. Вы слегка (а, может, и очень сильно) переоцениваете действие АД. 
Особенно, если подобраны врачом по показаниям.


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а как со спортом личной жизнью


Женат, ребенок есть .Не пью с мая этого года .Стал на путь зожа.Кучу форумов уже пересмотрел. Спорта мне на работе хватало. На дороге работал .Сейчас вот сезон надо добить и увольняться буду.


FlyLady написал(а):


> имхо. Вы слегка (а, может, и очень сильно) переоцениваете действие АД.
> Особенно, если подобраны врачом по показаниям.


Я вас умоляю наши врачи назначают препараты те которые им нравятся. У меня штук десять рецептурних листов.Каждый врач свое выписывает не спрашивая есть ли какие-то заболевания хронические или сопутствующие .Посмотрите побочки АД.Там куча противопоказаний по здоровью.

Я имел ввиду человеку выписали АД а у него онкология и он принимает АД вместо того чтобы лечить болезнь.


----------



## FlyLady (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Я имел ввиду человеку выписали АД а у него онкология и он принимает АД вместо того чтобы лечить болезнь.


а зачем вместо? 



Александр Л написал(а):


> Посмотрите побочки АД.Там куча противопоказаний по здоровью.


Да я в курсе) у меня приличный опыт приема АД и врач у меня адекватный. 

Поправляйтесь! )


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

FlyLady написал(а):


> а зачем вместо?


Я к тому чтобы исключить болезни и начуть принимать АД надо ройти все исслндования.С нашей бесплатной мндециной это не реально .А денег пока нет .Появиться буду исследования проводить. Вот терапевт не даёт исследования основываясь на хорошей крови и моче.Я ей говорю симптомы а она мне иди к психиатру.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Я к тому чтобы исключить болезни и начуть принимать АД надо ройти все исслндования.С нашей бесплатной мндециной это не реально .А денег пока нет .Появиться буду исследования проводить. Вот терапевт не даёт исследования основываясь на хорошей крови и моче.Я ей говорю симптомы а она мне иди к психиатру.


сходи!и не обязательно глатать пилюли
у меня сосед 8 месяцев ходил вроде норм
я хожу 4 но у меня девочка после института слабенькая
6 лет назад меня пт вытянул но там тетка с опытом была


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

Если есть "реальные" заболевания (в смысле не психосоматика и не невротические симптомы), то прием АД/анксиолитиков/нормотимиков и т.п. НИКАК не повлияет на его течение. Зато прояснит картину, если после лечения у психиатра симптомы не УМЕНЬШАТСЯ (я не пишу исчезнут, т.к. лечение может быть довольно длительным, но какой-то результат должен быть уже через пару месяцев).


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> сходи!и не обязательно глатать пилюли
> у меня сосед 8 месяцев ходил вроде норм
> я хожу 4 но у меня девочка после института слабенькая
> 6 лет назад меня пт вытянул но там тетка с опытом была


Да был я в пнд. Назначают тяжёлые  АД и нейролептеки.


Дина написал(а):


> Если есть "реальные" заболевания (в смысле не психосоматика и не невротические симптомы), то прием АД/анксиолитиков/нормотимиков и т.п. НИКАК не повлияет на его течение. Зато прояснит картину, если после лечения у психиатра симптомы не УМЕНЬШАТСЯ (я не пишу исчезнут, т.к. лечение может быть довольно длительным, но какой-то результат должен быть уже через пару месяцев).


Попробую на ночь атаракс принять таблетку  главное чтобы побочек  не было.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Да был я в пнд. Назначают тяжёлые  АД и нейролептеки.


а как же поговорить!вообще не предложили? очень странно


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

Их же назначают курсом. Химиотерапию тоже курсом делают, а потом поддерживающее лечение. Так и в психиатрии - надо вывести пациента из острого периода, а потом корректировать лечение.


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Попробую на ночь атаракс принять таблетку  главное чтобы побочек  не было.


выпей лучше хорошего виски с друзьями


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а как же поговорить! вообще не предложили?


У них только психиаторы в штате.


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Попробую на ночь атаракс принять таблетку  главное чтобы побочек  не было.


Побочки от ОДНОЙ таблетки? Да Вы инструкцию хотя бы к парацетамолу почитайте - так тоже побочки будь здоров.
НЕ БЫВАЕТ лекарств без побочек.


илья1980 написал(а):


> выпей лучше хорошего виски с друзьями


Крайне вредный совет.


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> ...надо вывести пациента из острого периода, а потом корректировать лечение.


Так откуда например психиатор знает что у меня это психическое? Ведь бессонница может быть спутником многих болезней.


илья1980 написал(а):


> выпей лучше хорошего виски с друзьями


Не не на алко даже не тянет .


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Так откуда например психиатор знает что у меня это психическое? Ведь бессонница может быть спутником многих болезней.


А что, анамнез врачи уже не собирают?


Александр Л написал(а):


> Не не на алко даже не тянет .


А на что тянет? (Ответить надо себе). Вот это и надо "применять".


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

Вот какие ещё пройти исследования чтобы исключить заболевания серьёзные? УЗИ делал брюшной летом ,стоит ли еще раз делать ?МРТ головы есть и сосудов правда на аппарате 1.5 тл,говорят что 1.5 не инфармативно и всё не видет.Уздг шеи делал в поликлинике лежа без проб.Думаю надо переделать как тут на форуме советовали сидя мтс пробами. Вот узи мочевого ещё надо сделать ну и кровь наверно сдать только вот нам какие показатели?


----------



## ***Halina*** (23 Окт 2020)

Перенесу в Вашу тему


> Александр Л написал(а):
> Вот что не так делаю?


На мой взгляд, Вы совершаете одну большую ошибку: теряете время, оттягивая начало лечения вашей нервной системы. Вроде и понимаете, что сами не выкарабкаетесь, но упорно отказываетесь от приема АД. И Вам надо осознавать, что с 1 таблетки Вы не вылечитесь. Это препараты длительного приема и улучшения наступают не сразу. Я не врач, но и @Доктор Ступин Вам такой вариант предлагал. Решение за Вами. Выздоравливайте.


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> А что, анамнез врачи уже не собирают?


В пнд не собирали.Летом тогда выслушали и жалобы и выписали АД по схеме.Но я тогда намного лучше себя чувствовал, были только ПА  и тахикардия


Дина написал(а):


> А на что тянет? (Ответить надо себе). Вот это и надо "применять".


В таком состоянии ни на чего  (((


***Halina*** написал(а):


> Вам надо осознавать, что с 1 таблетки Вы не вылечитесь. Это препараты длительного приема и улучшения наступают не сразу. Я не врач, но и @Доктор Ступин Вам такой вариант предлагал. Решение за Вами. Выздоравливайте.


Я принимал препараты чуть больше месяца улучшений не было особо. А вот сон пропал и тревоги начались.


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Я принимал препараты чуть больше месяца улучшений не было особо. А вот сон пропал и тревоги начались.


Так надо было идти ко врачу и схему менять. Не всегда с первого раза удаётся подобрать верные препараты.
Это же не температуру сбить. Хотя и здесь есть нюансы-у некоторых людей температура хорошо сбивается ибупрофеном и совершенно не сбивается парацетамолом.


Александр Л написал(а):


> В таком состоянии ни на чего  (((


Отпуск Вам нужен, желательно в ОДИНОЧЕСТВЕ (в смысле без дополнительных раздражителей).


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> Так надо было идти ко врачу и схему менять. Не всегда с первого раза удаётся подобрать верные препараты.
> Это же не температуру сбить. Хотя и здесь есть нюансы-у некоторых людей температура хорошо сбивается ибупрофеном и совершенно не сбивается парацетамолом.


Мой врач ушёл в отпуск до сентября. Другие назначил  Вальдоксан который совсем не подошёл. Потом вроде полегче стало работал плотно сентябрь до 25.И с 25 уже дома сижу .


----------



## илья1980 (23 Окт 2020)

хорошо с вами коллеги !но пятница вечер я на самокат и за пивом)
а тут еще и не те па и тревоги начнуться)


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> Отпуск Вам нужен, желательно в ОДИНОЧЕСТВЕ (в смысле без дополнительных раздражителей).


Какой тут отпуск когда на руках тяжело больная мама и куча долгов.


илья1980 написал(а):


> пятница вечер я на самокат и за пивом)


Хорошо значит живёшь Ильюха  раз пиво пьешь и на самокате катаешься .


----------



## горошек (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Попробую на ночь атаракс принять таблетку  главное чтобы побочек  не было.


Ну вы рисковый   

*Александр Л, Невозможно обследовать полностью весь организм, *да и не нужно. Все обследования делают по показаниям. Вы уже сколько денег потратили, а говорите кредиты..... Ещё потратите, ещё больше в долги залезете, ещё больше нервозность прибавится. А рак ведь он может и на следующий день после обследования завестись. Каждый день обследоваться? Перед приёмом АД, гормональных контрацептивов и т д и т п. Не реально всё это.
Не знаю, может мы с дочерью адекватные психи, но мы, даже при наличии сопутствующих заболеваний, в первую очередь начинаем всё на нервы списывать. У дочери например, и с желудком проблемы, и с шеей, а когда начались сильные головные боли и рвота, то всё равно от нервов оказалось. 
В инструкции почти к любому препарату куча побочек написано, но в реальности что-то из этого бывает редко. Не знаю как с АД, но на счёт сна понять вас не могу. Решились на атаракс? Да его можно пачками кушать, если в сон не клонит. Я б уже всего и в кучу напилась, пока в сон не снесло б. Да я так и делала. Тем более в отпуске, надо было отоспаться на препаратах и дать отдых своей нервной системе. Ей для восстановления нужно много времени теперь.


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

@горошек, ну я опасаюсь много таблеток сразу есть.И опасаюсь того что если с таблетками буду спать то вдруг потом без таблеток сна не будет. Атаракс для сна пойдёт?


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

@Александр Л, Вы же дома сидите, зачем Вам таблетки для сна? Если ночью плохо спали, поспите днем 40 минут (строго 40-по будильнику). Старайтесь вставать не позже 6-7 утра. 
Да, еще попробуйте ложиться спать в очень холодном помещении, можно взять второе одеяло, ночью или скинете его во сне или при плохом сне с просыпаниями просто уберете, когда проснётесь.


----------



## Александр Л (23 Окт 2020)

Думаете я не делал ничего? Днём лежал ни в одном глазу.Голова раскалывается.Вот температура уелвй день 37.Уверен пойлу если к терапевту и сдам кровь там все отлично будет.Так было уже 10 дней назад .В холодном мне нельзя. Лёгкие теперь беречь надо.


----------



## Дина (23 Окт 2020)

В холодном я имела ввиду градусов 18-это только для засыпания, а потом за ночь комната прогреется.


----------



## горошек (23 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Ну я опасаюсь много таблеток сразу есть. И опасаюсь того что если с таблетками буду спать то вдруг потом без таблеток сна не будет. Атаракс для сна пойдёт?


Я вам уже многое по кругу пишу. Может и подойдёт, но вам вроде и феназепам не очень помог. Дело не только в препарате, но и в дозе. А хронического недосыпания при вашем состоянии надо бояться гораздо больше чем таблеток.

Атаракс обычно пьют половинку утром и вечером и целую на ночь.


----------



## илья1980 (24 Окт 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Хорошо значит живёшь Ильюха  раз пиво пьешь и на самокате катаешься .


если бы ты знал как мне это тяжко делать(после пива меня занесло в бильярд -меня так там шатало корошо кий в руках)и смех и грех
что было бы если бы я был трезвый не знаю
но вернулся домой в хорошем настроении
буду работать дальше
я был в такой жопе не раз
вылезал
долго муторно но вылез
и без пилюль

бро и ты вылезишь
только я тебя прошу не начинай бегать по врачам
собирай пазлы играй в игры купи самокат 
иначе жопа
юлин купи себе мяч и ходи во двор кидать в кольцо
не пей пилюли только
это долго муторно но ты потом себя уважать будешь как мужчина
может это и не один год черт с ним
а если болезнь какая страшная давай играть на деньги в русскую рулетку глядишь и потомков обеспечим )ну это так на ночь)


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> бро и ты вылезишь
> только я тебя прошу не начинай бегать по врачам
> собирай пазлы играй в игры купи самокат


А теперь вспомните, что у человека семья и ребёнок, и попробуйте ещё раз ваши советы переосмыслить. А..., и ещё мама больная. Вот самое то для пазлов и самоката.


----------



## илья1980 (24 Окт 2020)

@горошек, а лучше кущать химию и все пройдет
браво)


----------



## Дина (24 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> бро и ты вылезишь
> только я тебя прошу не начинай бегать по врачам
> ...
> *не пей пилюли только
> ...


Вы меня извините, но Вы такой ВРЕДНЫЙ БРЕД пишите, что дальше некуда. Прием ЛЮБЫХ лекарств не говорит о том, что человек слаб и не заслуживает самоуважения. Чем психические заболевания отличаются от всех остальных? Я бы даже сказала, что это простуду можно вылечить без лекарств, мёдом и малиновым вареньем, если, конечно, она не перейдёт в пневмонию, от которой умереть можно и при современном состоянии медицины.
Вылечить тревожно-ипохондрические расстройства может и можно без лекарств, но это должна быть работа с психотерапевтом, смена обстановки, исключение факторов, вызвавших тревожность и т.п. А если тревожность вызвана беспокойством о своём здоровье-как убрать ЭТОТ фактор???
Почему все готовы предположить у себя самые страшные болезни и обследоваться, но попринимать пару недель анксиолитики для снятия тревоги и посмотреть на результат-ни-ни, это же ужас какие страшные лекарства. Их принимать прямо недостойно мужчине.
Доктор Ступин же написал-снять тревожность нужно в любом случае, т.к. она и мешает точной диагностике и добавляет симптоматики.
У моей мамы рак, она жаловалась на такие симптомы, которые явно были вызваны не основными заболеваниями. К психиатру она наотрез отказывалась идти-"ну я же не псих". Записала ее к неврологу, невролог ПОРЕКОМЕНДОВАЛА идти к психиатру, т.к. сейчас у них сократили список лекарств,  которые они могут выписывать. Сказала маме, что при ее заболевании ЕСТЕСТВЕННО, что повышается тревожность и это НАДО лечить. Вот после этого мама согласилась на психиатра, но так к нему и не пошла, потому что опять "ну я же не псих". Но у нее возраст, начальные когнитивные изменения и проч. Пока несколько дней она была под впечатлением от слов невролога она была готова лечиться, потом подзабыла-и вернулась в исходную точку.


илья1980 написал(а):


> а лучше кущать химию и все пройдет
> браво)


Да, лучше. Потому что если пройдет, то можно будет и о самокатах подумать и, самое главное, будет понятна причина симптомов.  Потому что если у человека панкреатит, то он не пройдёт от приёма АД (или иных лекарств, назначаемых психиатром), а если СРК-то может и пройти.


----------



## горошек (24 Окт 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> а лучше кущать химию и все пройдет
> браво)


Лучше кушать что угодно, лишь бы прошло.


Дина написал(а):


> Прием ЛЮБЫХ лекарств не говорит о том, что человек слаб и не заслуживает самоуважения.


Скорее это даже говорит об адекватности человека. Но почему-то очень часто люди с заболеваниями нервной системы ведут себя как алкоголики, которые уверяют, что они не алкоголики, что специальное лечение им не нужно, и что сами могут бросить пить.


----------



## Дина (24 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Лучше кушать что угодно, лишь бы прошло.


Я так понимаю, что те, кто не готов лечиться у психиатра - видимо, их еще не "припекло". Вот мужа у меня так трясло, что он согласен был на любые препараты, лишь бы выйти из этого состояния.


----------



## Александр Л (26 Окт 2020)

Всем привет !Спасибо за советы. Я ценю это.Я вроде писал что когда полностью обследуюсь и выясню что нету ничего серьёзного то начну принимать АД.Я вышел на работу .2 день работаю. Так то вроде всем ничего ну спина болит я привык уже.Но вот не пойму почему сон не идёт. Пульс в норме.Даже когда ложусь спать пульс 58 примерно. Вроде спокоен но сна нет.И это напрягает.Нет сплю конечно но мало и тревожно.И уже закрадываются  мысли а если так всегда теперь будет?То есть я не получаю удовольствие от сна .Вот раньше например мог поесть днём и если накануне плохо спал то в обед прям глаза аминь закрывались прям на ходу вырубило.А сейчас вот вчера очень устал. Пришёл лег глаза закрыл и лежу не уснуть.Итак всю ночь .Вроде проваливаюсь в сон и тут же просыпаюсь. Вроде лежу с закрытыми глазами что то снится но слышу сквозь сон все. И тревоги то нет особо .Вот что делать?Атаракс таблетка на ночь не помогает(.


----------



## илья1980 (26 Окт 2020)

не боись пройдет!я тоже 2 недели не спал!потом чай успокоительный
иногда тоже бывает
это все мысли зараза
тут ты ответа не найдешь про сон к пт бы тебе походить


----------



## Александр Л (26 Окт 2020)

А в чем выражалась, была у тебя бессонница и как наладил сон?Что принимал ?


----------



## илья1980 (26 Окт 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Лучше кушать что угодно, лишь бы прошло.
> Скорее это даже говорит об адекватности человека. Но почему-то очень часто люди с заболеваниями нервной системы ведут себя как алкоголики, которые уверяют, что они не алкоголики, что специальное лечение им не нужно, и что сами могут бросить пить.





Александр Л написал(а):


> А в чем выражалась, была у тебя бессонница и как наладил сон?Что принимал ?


а просто нет сна!мысли без остановки
сейчас пытаюсь или читать перед сном книги или просто доброе фильмы
нервы брад это все нервы


----------



## Александра1981 (26 Окт 2020)

Читала, читала...
Вы меня заранее простите, но у Вас страшнейшая ипохондрия. Поверхностный сон из-за тревожности. И бессмысленно ходить, проверять все подряд, это лишняя трата сил и денег. Со стороны, все Ваши сообщения - это сообщения человека, который загнал свою нервную систему вконец. Вам по кругу участники и врачи пишут, что надо заняться не поиском вымышленных и потенциальных болезней, а лечить реальную, но Вы продолжаете искать что-то. У Вас два варианта: либо Вы так и будете ходить по врачам, тратить деньги, ничего не находить, и всю жизнь проведёте в страданиях, либо Вы начнёте пить АДы и Ваша жизнь наладится. Потому что, к сожалению, самому Вам не вылезти, как бы жёстко это не звучало.
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Александр Л (27 Окт 2020)

@Александра1981,но спину и лопатки с плечами АДами  не вылечить.. ((((

Вот кто мне подскажет какие мне упражнения можно делать с моими грыжами???Может я не то делаю ? (И на шею что делать? 
Делаю такой комплекс.  






Нормальный?


----------



## илья1980 (27 Окт 2020)

я и пропустил что у тебя грыжи)беспокоят тебя?


----------



## Александр Л (27 Окт 2020)

@илья1980, постоянно болит поясница при нагрузке
или при ходьбе долгой или при наклонах или статичных позах. Болит шея и между лопатками.Ещё шёлкают лопатки и плечи  при вращение руками  плюс плоскостопие.

Вот пытаюсь начать новую жизнь .Начну со смены работы.Только вот непонятно куда можно пойти с таким набором болезней чтобы не усугубить. Руками как я понимаю нельзя работать так как нагрузка на позвоночник идёт. А мне как раз предложили вариант  где надо шуруповертом работать.Далее меняю питание постепенно. Полный отказ от алко,уже 6 месяцев. Вот гимнастику начал делать.Надо теперь понять что мне надо и можно делать. Хочу бассейн после нг подключить .Ну и надо по врачам дальше ходить выяснять причины болей в теле.


----------



## Александра1981 (28 Окт 2020)

Вы должны понять, что состояние нервной системы может усиливать Вашу боль в разы. То есть, возможно, лопатки и спина не так уж сильно и болят, и были бы нервы в порядке, Вы бы не обратили внимание на эту боль. Для этого, в том числе, и пьют Ады, чтобы повысить болевой порог. А также Ваша зацикленность на этой боли, постоянные мысли о ней не дают Вам выздороветь. И избавиться от этого тоже помогают антидепрессанты.


----------



## Дина (28 Окт 2020)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> Вы должны понять, что состояние нервной системы может усиливать Вашу боль в разы.


И не только усилить то, что есть, но и ВЫЗВАТЬ ту симптоматику, которую могут давать десятки "страшных" болезней. Все эти головокружения, нарушения координации, тремор и проч. и проч. могут быть вызваны "играми НС".


Александр Л написал(а):


> Полный отказ от алко,уже 6 месяцев.


А на что Вы надеетесь, отказываясь от алкоголя? Я не употребляю алкоголь 18 лет (абсолютно не употребляю, никогда и ни при каких обстоятельствах), однако никаких бонусов от этого в плане здоровья (и физического и психического) я совершенно не получила.


----------



## Александр Л (30 Окт 2020)

Дина написал(а):


> А на что Вы надеетесь, отказываясь от алкоголя? Я не употребляю алкоголь 18 лет (абсолютно не употребляю, никогда и ни при каких обстоятельствах), однако никаких бонусов от этого в плане здоровья (и физического и психического) я совершенно не получила.


Ну почему бонусов нет ?Органы здоровее будут. Та же печень. Да и не тянет реально б сейчас с жкт начну лечение. Был у гастроэнтеролога .Дал направление на узи на 10 е.Пока таблетки буду принимать .Похоже боли от жкт. Все таки с чего начинать по лКсениюля позвоночника ?Что можно что нельзя.Что делать из лфк.диета? Расскажите кто справился с проблемой более или менее .А то все неврологи толком ничего не говорят.Хочется услышать людей которые справились с проблемами. Был тут юзер Serg33,в одной теме писал что справимся с грыжами в шеи .Только  вот он не активен не спросить у него (Я буду рад любым советам об изменении образа жизни. Плюс опять спрошу что именно надо сделать по исследованиям на сосуды шеи и головы?А то нарушение зрения также имеет место. Плюс головные боли  напряженя.


----------



## Александр Л (3 Ноя 2020)

Приветствую уважаемых юзеров и  докторов.Подскажите как диагностировать болезнь Бехтерева и Шейрман-Мау?Надо делать рентген или достаточно мрт которое я делал .Есть боли в тазу или в крестце не понятно. Болят суставы тазобкдренные при ходьбе и низ спины болит .


----------



## илья1980 (3 Ноя 2020)

Александр Л написал(а):


> Подскажите как диагностировать болезнь Бехтерева и Шейрман-Мау?


Саш долго искал диагноз?)


----------



## Александр Л (3 Ноя 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Саш долго искал диагноз?)


Серьезно говорю. Тем более доктор Ступин в теме писал что у меня Шейрман мау.Вот хочу понять что надо сделать какие то  исследования .Очень сильно болит спина и в крестце. Плюс проблемы с жкт начались. Даже в больницу отправили на днях с поликлтнники .В больнице взяли кровь, мочу ,экг,узи брюха сделали и рентген грудной клетки и брюха.Ничего не нашли и отпустили домой под наблюдение гастроэнтеролога который ушёл в отпуск .Выписали таблетки. Но главное это боли в спине, крестце, тазу,коленях .

Самое фиговое что рентген пока не могу сделать. Уже в этом году превышен лимит облучения.


----------



## Elka66 (3 Ноя 2020)

Какие проблемы с ЖКТ,может УЗИ не достаточно,рентген брюха,это что,ирригоскопия,рентген желудка с барием,какой диагноз озвучили, таблетки от чего назначили.Анализы сами видели.


----------



## Александр Л (3 Ноя 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Какие проблемы с ЖКТ,может УЗИ не достаточно,рентген брюха,это что,ирригоскопия,рентген желудка с барием,какой диагноз озвучили, таблетки от чего назначили.Анализы сами видели.


Проблемы такие ощущение распирания в правом боку, как будто то что то упирается в ребра справа. Вобщем дисоомфорт.Тянущие боли справа.Предположили что кишечная колика ,диспепсия кишечника.Была диарея два дня .Потом стул стал лучше но маленькими порциями. Выписали дюспаталин, де нол,нексиум. При запорах дюфалак. Анализы все на руках. Узи когда делали я переспрашивал ,даже стоя он посмотрел .Нет просто рентген живота .


----------



## Александр Л (3 Ноя 2020)

Также как диагностировать артрозы ти артриты суставов ?


----------



## Elka66 (3 Ноя 2020)

Все нормально вам выписали,ещё диета,при диарее смета.А так смотрите по состоянию, кишечник, боль в пояснице,может быть внекишечным проявлением взк, сходите к гастро потом,если боли будут продолжатся, колоно надо делать


----------



## Александр Л (3 Ноя 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Все нормально вам выписали,ещё диета,при диарее смета.А так смотрите по состоянию, кишечник, боль в пояснице,может быть внекишечным проявлением взк, сходите к гастро потом,если боли будут продолжатся, колоно надо делать


Колоноскопию делать буду конечно .Болит Нет болит крестец слева пальпацией чувствуется и мышца слева внизу спины. 
Вот незнаю что делать .


----------



## Elka66 (3 Ноя 2020)

Обследоваться,найти врача,одного,смотреть динамику,лечится,НПВС не увлекайтесь,для кишечника не айс,может кишечные проявления уменьшаться и спине легче  станет,мнение не мое,все вычитано на кронпортале и из НПВС,наиболее щадящиее для ЖКТ пишут аркоксия.Рентген илеосакральных вам не назначали,кровь в норме,соэ,срб


----------



## Александр Л (3 Ноя 2020)

@Elka66, да дело не в кишечнике а в спине .Я имел ввиду что делать по лечению спины .Какие диагностики делать ?Похоже цемент или Шейрман Мау.или Бехтерева.Вот теперь без рентген платеж диагностировать? Рентген буду делать не раньше марта.

Т9 исковеркал сообщение. Имел ввиду может ли быть Бехтерева или Шейрман Мау.?Что с крестцом может быть? И как диагностировать без рентгена?И как узнать есть артрозы мои артриты в суставах без рентгена?

Товарищи помогите советами. Я не знаю как жить дальше с этими проблемами. Боли сильные. Что делать ?Понимаю что уже не вылечить .Но что-то же надо делать .Я в отчаянии нахожусь.


----------



## Александр Л (5 Ноя 2020)

Приветствую всех. Так кто-нибудь подскажет можно ли по моим мрт диагностировать БЫ или Шейерман-Мау ?Что ещё надо исследовать. Реально не могу нормально жить.Сильные боли в спине. Последние 5 дней начали сильно болеть суставы, причём все .Проблемы с жкт , частое мочеиспускание, рези внизу живота.


----------



## Александр Л (5 Ноя 2020)

Кто знает подскажите нестабильность по мрт не видно?И тапки выявить тоько рентген? Так какие признаки?


----------



## Elka66 (5 Ноя 2020)

Ну к ревматологу сходите,сдайте в поликлинике у терапевта что можно по полису,биохимию,в том числе  печеночные,креатинин,мочевину,мочевую кислоту,срб,РФ,асло,оак,оам,платно  антинуклеарный фактор и НLA b 27,это минимум, берите все свои МРТ и рентгены,а обезболивающее почему не пьете,самое щадящие для ЖКТ аркосксия 90,потом на 60 можно перейти


----------



## Александр Л (5 Ноя 2020)

К ревматологу 18 го. Про обезболивающее моё никто ничего не говорил.Я сейчас для кишечника и желудка курс пью ,незнаю можно ли обезболивающее пить.У меня полная апатия. Ещё до кучи и нестабильность походу  и дисплазия  соеденительной ткани.В нашей стране это по сути приговор Очень страшно мне.

Понимаю что никто из докторов не хочет комментировать  столь сложный случай,.Я понимаю что сделать ничего нельзя ,но хоть какие  то советы для продления хоть на чуть чуть жизни .


----------



## Дина (5 Ноя 2020)

Ну а как лечить то, что не лечится? Только симптоматику снимать. Кстати, насчёт коксибов (целеберекс, аркоксисиа и т.п.) видела информацию, что не все так радужно с ними в плане влияния на ЖКТ, но, в общем, и другие не лучше. Тут надо подобрать препарат "под себя".
Ситуация у Вас не экстренная, за месяц-три-шесть вряд ли будут резкие дегенеративные изменения, раз Вы уже сколько-то времени с ними живёте.
Со стороны кажется, что все вокруг здоровые и дети у всех здоровые, а потом выясняется....разное такое, что думаешь да как же люди с такими болезнями живут и еще бодрость духа сохраняют.


----------



## Александр Л (5 Ноя 2020)

@Дина, в том то и дело что столько времени жил. Видимо время подошло. Один вопрос что предпринять что бы продлить жизнь и сколько могу прожить ещё с такими болезнями? Боюсь даже рентген делать ,чтоб приговор узнать .Почему пишу про нестабильность, нашёл выписку от 1999 года там и нестабильность и дисплазия крестца и скалиоз 1-2 степени. Сейчас плюс грыжи. Вобщем что делать то.


----------



## Александр Л (24 Фев 2021)

Доброго времени суток.Решил написать я,раз уж Илья упомянул меня в своей теме.
Значит на сегодняшний день ситуация по самочувствию улучшилась.Прошла тревога с паникой, соответственно улучшилась психоэмоцирнальное состояние,ну видимо из за этого ушли боли.Точнее боли не ушли,они как бы отступили на задний план,то есть я не зацикливаюсь на них.С последнего сообщения прошло много времени,я похоронил маму в декабре,впал в очень тяжёлое состояние душевное,но видимо антидепрессант все таки сделал свое дело.Сейчас намного легче.Ад начал принимать 10 ноября,эсциталопрам,параллельно с ним прикрывался Атараксом.Но по началу  состояние было тяжелое,постоянная тревога внутри, беспокойство и мысли нехорошие,отсутствие сна и т.д.Кое как до существовал до НГ.После НГ в январе,было немного полегче,гулял много на улице,диета, вроде стало легчать,но в январе схватил бронхит, болел 2 недели.Вылечился в начале февраля,и началось какое то состояние вялое,усталость,сонливость,апатия,голова кружится, давление 90 на 60 что для  меня низкое.Где то числа 10 го начал принимать мексидол и милдронат.Стало легчать,уж незнаю от них или нет.На сегодняшний день, состояние психологическое стало намного лучше, иногда накатывает,но быстро проходит.Готовлюсь выйти на работу,шутка ли не работал с 10 ноября как уволился.Сделал рентген стоп,там всё плохо артрозы мелких костей р всех суставов.В планах сделать исследования коленей и тбс,сдать анализы аццп,анф,hl-b27,и потом посетить повторно ревматолога а ревмоцентре.Буду заходить сюда периодически.


----------



## darling (4 Мар 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> Ну а как лечить то, что не лечится? Только симптоматику снимать. Кстати, насчёт коксибов (целеберекс, аркоксисиа и т.п.) видела информацию, что не все так радужно с ними в плане влияния на ЖКТ, но, в общем, и другие не лучше. Тут надо подобрать препарат "под себя".



простите за вторжение 🌺

Согласна с Диной. Принимала аркоксию-дважды курсом.Постоянно прикрывалась омезом.
Препарат под себя  нашла давно -дешево и сердито простой "ортофен" конечно+ омез.



Дина написал(а):


> Со стороны кажется, что все вокруг здоровые и дети у всех здоровые, а потом выясняется....разное такое, что думаешь да как же люди с такими болезнями живут и еще бодрость духа сохраняют.


да! Вижу по своим пациентам. Очень много различных заболеваний,серьёзных. 



Александр Л написал(а):


> .Ад начал принимать 10 ноября,эсциталопрам,параллельно с ним прикрывался Атараксом.Но по началу состояние было тяжелое,постоянная тревога внутри, беспокойство и мысли нехорошие,отсутствие сна и т.д.Кое как до существовал до НГ.После НГ в январе,было немного


 это хорошие препараты. Сама атаракс принимала. Отвлекают ,тупят боль.




Александр Л написал(а):


> Готовлюсь выйти на работу,шутка ли не работал с 10 ноября как уволился.Сделал рентген стоп,там всё плохо артрозы мелких костей р всех суставов.В планах сделать исследования коленей и тбс,сдать анализы аццп,анф,hl-b27,и потом посетить повторно ревматолога а ревмоцентре.Буду заходить сюда периодически.



хочется пожелать спокойствия и уверенности,что всё будет хорошо. Больше прогулок на природе,позитивных светлых мыслей.
Заходи,пиши о своем самочувствии. Это помогает отследить свой настрой и течение болезни🌺🙏


----------



## Александр Л (4 Мар 2021)

@darling, спасибо на добром слове.А вы аркоксию принимали из за чего?В общем рано расслабился, опять состояние не очень.


----------



## Дина (4 Мар 2021)

Я тоже принимала и аркоксию и целебрекс-не увидела особого эффекта в принципе. Для меня лучший НПВС это кеторол. Но такой вывод я сделала ПОСЛЕ приёма других препаратов. 
На свою беду осенью сделала вместе с ПОП и МРТ ТБС-коксартроз, блин, 1-2 степени. Ничто, совершенно ничто не указывало, что у меня такое может быть. Нет, ну понятно, что он не на пустом месте возник, но ведь никаких симптомов не было. Вот начни обследоваться-спать потом не сможешь.


----------



## darling (5 Мар 2021)

Александр Л написал(а):


> А вы аркоксию принимали из за чего?В


остеохондроз,протрузии пояснично-кресцового отдела. Листез позвонка. И много всего.Главное позвонок уехал влево.С этой мыслью и живу,чтобы он родимый, закостенел и нашел своё место ,не тревожил меня.



Дина написал(а):


> лучший НПВС это кеторол.


ОК! при болях ставлю в/м



Дина написал(а):


> Нет, ну понятно, что он не на пустом месте возник, но ведь никаких симптомов не было. Вот начни обследоваться-спать потом не сможешь.


такая же картина. Оставила одну мысль-сьехал позвонок от сидячей работы и ожирения (была почти 100 кг при росте 160 - этакая розовощекая плюшечка)  За год-полтора похудела на 22 кг ,работая с эндокринологом просто неприличны такие роскошные формы!
Не было симптомов ,точно. Осенью 2020г- хоп! Обострение сильнейшее,искры из глаз,непонимание что происходит.Сопли,слёзы. ОООО!Перепугала близких,родных,любимых. Такая эпопея моего лечения.Сколько во мне плавает денег! Сьедено таблеток!
На сегодняшний день Слава Богу за всё🙏


----------

